# #216, We're all still alive Driveler ???



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

My nephew gonna get kilt . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Dawn and Mandy woulda run ova the cripple bruddr in the wheel chair . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

what happened?


----------



## sinclair1 (Nov 27, 2016)

That's my model, yo nephew gots a c7


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyone for an eye opener?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, I'll partake in a cup or three.
I reckon Quackbro was feelin remorse.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Jeff. Yessir I need it to get started.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Mornin Moon. You headed to the lake?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

Stewed apples with cinnamon, eggs, sausage, and biscuits.  yum

morning moon and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Decided not to go Jeff. Ms R is painting the kitchen cabinets, I've been helping her with the hinges and hardware. And after my doctors visit last week I have the shingles. This is some bad stuff! I know how Quackbro felt now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Stewed apples with cinnamon, eggs, sausage, and biscuits.  yum
> 
> morning moon and Chief



That sounds mighty good.





Moonpie1 said:


> Decided not to go Jeff. Ms R is painting the kitchen cabinets, I've been helping her with the hinges and hardware. And after my doctors visit last week I have the shingles. This is some bad stuff! I know how Quackbro felt now!



Dang, hate to hear that Moon. Hope you are getting some relief.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew gonna get kilt . .





sinclair1 said:


> That's my model, yo nephew gots a c7




Yes his is a C7 which is a lot faster 







Moonpie1 said:


> Decided not to go Jeff. Ms R is painting the kitchen cabinets, I've been helping her with the hinges and hardware. And after my doctors visit last week I have the shingles. This is some bad stuff! I know how Quackbro felt now!





Sorry to here that moon seems like a lot of people are getting them this year


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh and good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

I gotta roll this afternoon. Short trip to Charlotte and Columbia for Mon/Tue, thankfully.  Be home Wednesday at a decent time.

Although, today is a terrible travel day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Morning Wy, safe travels Jeff. Guess I should have gotten the vaccine shot when I hit 60. Going to look into it for future flair ups. My doctor and his group has an after hours and weekend part of their practice. Probably going to pay them a visit today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

The word "Driveler" isn't in the title. 

Is this in fact a Driveler thread?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy, safe travels Jeff. Guess I should have gotten the vaccine shot when I hit 60. Going to look into it for future flair ups. My doctor and his group has an after hours and weekend part of their practice. Probably going to pay them a visit today.



Hmmmm, might look into that vaccine myself Moon.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The word "Driveler" isn't in the title.
> 
> Is this in fact a Driveler thread?




If we're all still alive, I reckon so.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2016)

Morning boys... Hope you all have a great Sunday! Sorry Moonbro, I've heard that is some painful stuff! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Morning Miggy and Bloodbro. Thanks Blood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Miggy and Bloodbro. Thanks Blood.



Mernin Moon. Sorry about the roofin you're wearin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Decided not to go Jeff. Ms R is painting the kitchen cabinets, I've been helping her with the hinges and hardware. And after my doctors visit last week I have the shingles. This is some bad stuff! I know how Quackbro felt now!









Sorry Mbro, I still haven't got completely rid of mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Another tree rat in the bag.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

Chief thinning the tree rats down


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Another tree rat in the bag.





Mighty fine eating Chiefbro !!  I like to sit on the back porch with a dranky drank and pick 'em off with 22 mag..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Chief is on a mission. What did they treat yours with Quack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief thinning the tree rats down



Exactly, I'm overrun with them. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighty fine eating Chiefbro !!  I like to sit on the back porch with a dranky drank and pick 'em off with 22 mag..



Just using a scoped pellet rifle. I'm a worse shot than I thought. 

Will be some good eating, you're right.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chief is on a mission. What did they treat yours with Quack?





Some kinda big ole anti biotic horse pills ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Exactly, I'm overrun with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You need a dranky drank !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Skwerls are layin low....just saw why. Big ol hawk is stalking them in close proximity.

Reckon I'll go get packed up for today's ride when buddy gets here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

dwag fanz are mighty quiet . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Skwerls are layin low....just saw why. Big ol hawk is stalking them in close proximity.
> 
> Reckon I'll go get packed up for today's ride when buddy gets here.





Hawk's taste just like cheekun . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Exactly, I'm overrun with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Easy there. You're gonna make Debs and his world class skwerel dog look bad.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2016)

Watching the family put up Christmas decorations.... Happy holidays


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

Too early for Christmas decorations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Watching the family put up Christmas decorations.... Happy holidays



Send em over here next. I'm not motivated to do that yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

'Pose to go to another Thanksgiving dinner...


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dwag fanz are mighty quiet . .



Fire Mark Richt


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

MizT and Jag normally puts our tree up this weekend, but I told her to hold off til next weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Reckon I'll eat this left ova hamburger from last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Fire Mark Richt










Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch?





Headed to the Plantation shortly, Dawn cooked a ham and a squash casserole..


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the Plantation shortly, Dawn cooked a ham and a squash casserole..



Just waitin on my buddy(crew member) to get here. Heck, he won't be here til about 4-4:30.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

Jackets still feeding off the hedges . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Finally, I'll be able to clean the gutters. These pecan trees have just about shed all their leaves yesterday and today. They were raining down this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jackets still feeding off the hedges . .


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jackets still feeding off the hedges . .



Leftovas


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

Think I'll take a nap.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

Nice outside.  

Safe travels Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 27, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice outside.
> 
> Safe travels Chief



Yessir thanks, still waiting on buddy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Evening folks. Went to see my doctor. It's for sure shingles. Different type of anti biotic and some pain meds. Hope this helps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2016)

Even though I have had the shingles ya'll are trying to convince me to get the vaccine.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 27, 2016)

I'm not even old enough and ya'll got me wanting to go get the vaccine


----------



## Keebs (Nov 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Decided not to go Jeff. Ms R is painting the kitchen cabinets, I've been helping her with the hinges and hardware. And after my doctors visit last week I have the shingles. This is some bad stuff! I know how Quackbro felt now!


Bless yo heart!!!  
Logged in long enough to check on ya'll........... lawd have mercy we be falling apart!
Check ya'll tomorrow..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2016)

LIVE .... from werk!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The word "Driveler" isn't in the title.
> 
> Is this in fact a Driveler thread?



I fixed it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2016)

You da man Mitch !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You da man Mitch !!!!



Tag done worked the Poo out of me the last two days!!.......I'm going to limp off to bed!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I fixed it!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Tag done worked the Poo out of me the last two days!!.......I'm going to limp off to bed!!


Tell her to ease up a little.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)

live from the kitchen.   Is it too early for coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)

How about


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Morning Gobble. Timing seems just right to me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)

mornin moonbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)

anybody have an apple butter recipe you like.   I picked up some apples while in NGa this weekend and there are so many recipes in the cookbooks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Try em out in the cafe Gobble. Probably get some over there two,2,to, too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Mornin boys...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Good Monday morning Bloodbro. You front porch sitting this am?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday morning Bloodbro. You front porch sitting this am?



Yes sir! You know me well!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Monday morning Bloodbro. You front porch sitting this am?





blood on the ground said:


> Yes sir! You know me well!



Just seen 2 deer... I could barely make them out as they crossed the driveway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just seen 2 deer... I could barely make them out as they crossed the driveway.



Should have sped up!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Should have sped up!!!



Iz perched on da porch... 

Maw n law is back with us .... Sawin logs right now... I'm chompin at da bit to sound off the 308 right by her bedroom!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Iz perched on da porch...
> 
> Maw n law is back with us .... Sawin logs right now... I'm chompin at da bit to sound off the 308 right by her bedroom!!!



Well..........what you waitin on?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Do it Blood! Make sure you have some hearing protection under the eave of the porch. Morning Miggy.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Iz perched on da porch...
> 
> Maw n law is back with us .... Sawin logs right now... I'm chompin at da bit to sound off the 308 right by her bedroom!!!


Got the security camera goin in her room??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

How ya'll are?
Gootmoanin........... still coughin & feelin miserable, but back at work, gonna be a good day, taters!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> anybody have an apple butter recipe you like.   I picked up some apples while in NGa this weekend and there are so many recipes in the cookbooks.


I have one saved from something on FB where you make it in the crock pot........... what kind of apples did you get?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey! i'm up!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey! i'm up!


TMI...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> TMI...............





Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

Day #9 of vacation.  Considering rehab before going back to work..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day #9 of vacation.  Considering rehab before going back to work..





Got 3 more Christmas presents knocked out this morning. Aint stepped foot in the first store.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> TMI...............



You's kinda feisty for a Monday mernin ain'tcha?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got 3 more Christmas presents knocked out this morning. Aint stepped foot in the first store.





That's the way to get 'er done !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got 3 more Christmas presents knocked out this morning. Aint stepped foot in the first store.


 That's the way I like to do it too!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You's kinda feisty for a Monday mernin ain'tcha?


mebbee.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

Turkey sammich wiff lots of mayo,salt and peppa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turkey sammich wiff lots of mayo,salt and peppa.



Mmmmmmmmm hmmmmmmm !!!  Just needa pickle !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turkey sammich wiff lots of mayo,salt and peppa.


I gots the whole plate...... turkey, dressing & gravy, brocklie salat & blackcherry congealed salat......... = nap time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Turkey sammich wiff lots of mayo,salt and peppa.



Had some left ovah ham. Put it in a pot wif some cabbage n taters. Mmmm Mmm mmmmm Mmm mmm.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

I made a turkey sammich and put several slices of jalapeno on it. It was okay. Kind of a silly thing to do though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2016)

Taco bell, Tired of the good home cooking for four days. lol


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 28, 2016)

lol's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Taco bell, Tired of the good home cooking for four days. lol



We had steak, tater and salik last night. H22 said he needed some red meat. It was good tadeaf. 


Got all the Christmas gifts taken care of. 

Now stockin stuffer time. That's my FAV!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

I love stuffin a stocking . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 28, 2016)

oh my......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I love stuffin a stocking . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2016)

How y'all iz?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Afternoon Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey Charlie, how are you?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

I am fine and fat and full of Turkey Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Elfiii asked me to keep an eye on Quack, while he was on Vacation.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

Annual gingerbread house. Thing weighs 20lbs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Elfiii asked me to keep an eye on Quack, while he was on Vacation.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

That's a big ole Ginger bread house.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Elfiii asked me to keep an eye on Quack, while he was on Vacation.


    good luck wit that!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Annual gingerbread house. Thing weighs 20lbs.


 awesome!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Thin I am gonna have to relocate to the MON to do this job right.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

It is cold wet nasty day here. Wife dun run off and left me and the grandyoungins need shoes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonbro gotz da cheekun poz  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Elfiii asked me to keep an eye on Quack, while he was on Vacation.







Ain't no quit in Quack, you're gonna need mo help !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Evening Quackbro , BO$$ and Keebs. It's the cheekun poz on steroids!!!!! Bad juju!! Life made better thru chemicals!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

To me, one of the finest girls alive . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro , BO$$ and Keebs. It's the cheekun poz on steroids!!!!! Bad juju!! Life made better thru chemicals!





Dangit bro !!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 28, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> It is cold wet nasty day here. Wife dun run off and left me and the grandyoungins need shoes.


Shame on her!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no quit in Quack, you're gonna need mo help !!!


  that's the truth!


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Quackbro , BO$$ and Keebs. It's the cheekun poz on steroids!!!!! Bad juju!! Life made better thru chemicals!


 bless yo heart!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Afternoon Moon.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

Wife came back. She brought me a hamburger and some onion rangs, from my favorite burger joint.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm missing a post . .


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2016)

I did not take it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2016)

Waitin on rehearsals  Ready for this day to be over....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Good afternoon Jeff. We may get some rain from this system. Gotz my fingers crossed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2016)

Wheres that messican? Is it going to rain in my backyard?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm gone, Keebs??


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon Jeff. We may get some rain from this system. Gotz my fingers crossed!



Afternoon Moon me too, but might be getting wet tomorrow in it.



mudracing101 said:


> Wheres that messican? Is it going to rain in my backyard?



Mine too?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dang Chief, hope you don't get drenched in the process!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Chief, hope you don't get drenched in the process!



I've got rain gear in my day pack, it lives in there. We're only  outdoors on the front end and the back end of the day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hey Bloodbro. Any speed goats harmed during the porch sit this morning? Maybe you should have cranked one off for effect. I'm sure mil would understand.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well..........what you waitin on?





Moonpie1 said:


> Do it Blood! Make sure you have some hearing protection under the eave of the porch. Morning Miggy.





Keebs said:


> Got the security camera goin in her room??


did see anything after daylight .... It will happen soon enough! 



Moonpie1 said:


> Mud?


Evening folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Always good to be prepared Jeff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2016)

Home again and it sure is looking like rain in the 30055.   Or at least what I remember rain to be.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 28, 2016)

Raining in Cartersville


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

Windy in 30055 but as of now there has been no rain.   :sad:

The well hasn't run dry so there is coffee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

No sooner than I type ^^^ I let the dog out and boom it is raining.   :happy: and hope it keeps up for days.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

We got wind here at 31220 , but no rain as of yet. Maybe I need to make our dog go out. Thanks Gobble.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Blood? Chief?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood? Chief?



Blood you can't be so busy at work to check in.   

Chief is in NC I believe.   Is he sleeping in after his b'day?  He is getting older you know.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Blood must be filling up the water balloons. And Chief just catching a few extra winks. Still no precipitation here at 31220. Lots of wind but no moisture!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2016)

Been a rough one tonight boys!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Please rain, please rain. It sprinkled in Town.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Please rain, please rain. It sprinkled in Town.



Man it started here around 10 last night and hasn't stopped.. I'm very thankful!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2016)

2nd day with maw n law back .... Somebody choot me!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Man it started here around 10 last night and hasn't stopped.. I'm very thankful!



Send us some this way Blood!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Send us some this way Blood!



Hoping for rain for you muddy buddy! You got to speak to the messican if you really want rain brother... He does some kind of freaky dance and it involves a nanner slang and all kinds of body jewelry!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hoping for rain for you muddy buddy! You got to speak to the messican if you really want rain brother... He does some kind of freaky dance and it involves a nanner slang and all kinds of body jewelry!!!


 You peaked!!!! AND told his secrets...........ooooohhhhh you just hexed yourself with some serious mojo, dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2016)

Oh yeah............. Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Morning Mud,Keebs and Bloodbro. Sure wish the rain would head south! Mil staying for Christmas Blood?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud,Keebs and Bloodbro. Sure wish the rain would head south! Mil staying for Christmas Blood?


I could count the rain drops in the horse pen when I shut them outta da hay this morning!  At least it settled a tiny bit of dust... 
Hey Moon, have ya tried soaking in a tub of Epson salt for your shingles yet?  I always heard going to the beach helped folks with the itching, suggested that to Quack too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud,Keebs and Bloodbro. Sure wish the rain would head south! Mil staying for Christmas Blood?



6 months here and 6 months in Florida... I'm not going to make it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking like rain here, wouldn't ya know I'd planned on shooting dubs.  Last day of vacation.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Morning Hdmo3 and Quackbro. Keebs, I would have to get a snorkel. It's on my chin all the way to the top of my head on the left side. It's even in my ear canal and tongue! Mine doesn't itch much at all,but it burns pretty bad. Quack said he jinxd me!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Still waiting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sprinkles were here and there, did seem to clean the air. Wooohooo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Hdmo3 and Quackbro. Keebs, I would have to get a snorkel. It's on my chin all the way to the top of my head on the left side. It's even in my ear canal and tongue! Mine doesn't itch much at all,but it burns pretty bad. Quack said he jinxd me!





I sure feel for ya bro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2016)

Time to pewpewpew . .


----------



## Keebs (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Hdmo3 and Quackbro. Keebs, I would have to get a snorkel. It's on my chin all the way to the top of my head on the left side. It's even in my ear canal and tongue! Mine doesn't itch much at all,but it burns pretty bad. Quack said he jinxd me!


OhMyStars, you poor thing!!!!!!  I'll get Quack for ya, make him reverse the jinx, he knows betta!


mudracing101 said:


> Still waiting.





mudracing101 said:


> Sprinkles were here and there, did seem to clean the air. Wooohooo.


WALB showed T-town with rain slick streets this am!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> OhMyStars, you poor thing!!!!!!  I'll get Quack for ya, make him reverse the jinx, he knows betta!
> 
> 
> 
> WALB showed T-town with rain slick streets this am!



yep, they were wet. What they didnt show it would not register on a gauge. Dirt had dry patches.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

1 inch in the gauge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2016)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Evening Gobble and Jeff. Wife said we got some good rain today at 31220. Sure needed it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble and Jeff. Wife said we got some good rain today at 31220. Sure needed it!



Evening Moon, MizT said we got some good rain also.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 29, 2016)

Evening moon and Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gotz me some cheekun on the bge. Smelling goot up in here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2016)

83 days now without rain here. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> 83 days now without rain here. Maybe tomorrow.



I'm workin on it boss. I really am.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 29, 2016)

Been off line for a while. Monnie, I'm so sorry for your pain with the shingles. 
Quack, sorry I missed all your calls. 
Sometimes you just gotta turn it off.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sure hope you get some rain Nic! Thanks Mrs. H, I go back to my doctor tomorrow. Howdy Wy. You night walking this week?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sure hope you get some rain Nic! Thanks Mrs. H, I go back to my doctor tomorrow. Howdy Wy. You night walking this week?



Yes sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2016)

Gonna be a WX Radio kind of night. Y'all use yours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up MC


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for keeping us up to date Miggy


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date Miggy



3 N u haf mo eyewerez


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2016)

Looks like and feels like the storms are on the way.   Eerie feeling outside.

morning wybro

messican, did you get any sleep?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 N u haf mo eyewerez



better night than last?


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

Morning fellas


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro, Wy and Gobble. Sure is muggy this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Wy and Gobble. Sure is muggy this morning.



Are you about to get mugged?   Then you are in the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

That could happen just about anywhere Gobble. Let's just say it wouldn't be a good idea.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> better night than last?


Absolutely !


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Wy and Gobble. Sure is muggy this morning.



Morning boys


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Moon dun started the day off with a pistol in his pocket! atta boy Moonbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Situational awareness Bloodbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Moon dun started the day off with a pistol in his pocket! atta boy Moonbro!



Carried one on my hip all day yesterday, prolly gonna do it again today too. Never know when a Zombie will pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Situational awareness Bloodbro.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Carried one on my hip all day yesterday, prolly gonna do it again today too. Never know when a Zombie will pop up out of nowhere.



understood ... I do the same


----------



## Hankus (Nov 30, 2016)

Coffee black, cigarette, start this day like all the rest


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 30, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Coffee black, cigarette, start this day like all the rest



coffee black , no smoke for me any more but yep , 'bout the same as usual ...

how ya doing Hankus ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Mornin folks, gettin ready to head to the house.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Morning Hankus, Nuge and Chief. Safe travels Jeff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Nothing happening sept wind and more wind from the front porch this morning.... Better than work I suppose!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Dang Bloodbro. Morning Mrs. H and Mudro.


----------



## lilD1188 (Nov 30, 2016)

**hiiiiii**


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Hiya lilD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

Just 3 nights then off the weekend . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Still waiting on the wet stuff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Still waiting on the wet stuff




I'm sure it'll flood 'bout time I get to work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

I see hom03  . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 30, 2016)

hey sweetie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> hey sweetie


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Awwww


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Jeffro?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 30, 2016)

crap.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> crap.....



in your britches?   

It has been raining hard for the last two hours in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> in your britches?
> 
> It has been raining hard for the last two hours in 30055





Nuttin here, but wind.  Sure is dark out though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

No rain yet... waiting patiently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?



Mudro?


When it rains it pours......

Get home just a while ago and discover my Bose Home theatre won't power up. Doubt it was lightning, satellite receiver and tv both plugged into same power strip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Oh yeah, and it appears I've had my fair share of rain. Let someone else have some that needs it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Afternoon folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

THat sucks bout the Bose Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

Raining good in the MON..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Evening Mud,Gobble, Hdm03,Quackbro and Jeff. Rain is really coming down here at 31220. Hope we don't get none of them twisters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2016)

Hate to hear about the Bose Chief, I've had one for about 20yrs.  Need to upgrade.



How's dem shangles Moonbro ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> THat sucks bout the Bose Jeff.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate to hear about the Bose Chief, I've had one for about 20yrs.  Need to upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> How's dem shangles Moonbro ???




Yeah it sucks, but it could be worse. I could be stricken with those shingles like Moon and Quack.

Hate to hear about them shingles Moon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep, time to leave... Keebs? Later ya'll


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Went back to my doctor today for a follow up visit. The meds he prescribed Sunday have really helped. Not out of the woods yet but getting better. Thank y'all for the inquiry. The lesions on my dang tongue were the worst part. Lost 9 lbs since last Wednesday. Granted I need to lose some weight, but not like that!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2016)

Moon, sorry to hear about your ailments and hope you recover right quick.

On a better note, for the first time in 83 days, I`m watching rain light down on the place. I`m mighty grateful for that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Went back to my doctor today for a follow up visit. The meds he prescribed Sunday have really helped. Not out of the woods yet but getting better. Thank y'all for the inquiry. The lesions on my dang tongue were the worst part. Lost 9 lbs since last Wednesday. Granted I need to lose some weight, but not like that!



Dang, that is plumb debilitating right there Moon. Hope you continue to improve.

While I'm at it, I'm keepin Ms TERESA and Mike in my thoughts and prayers also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Moon, sorry to hear about your ailments and hope you recover right quick.
> 
> On a better note, for the first time in 83 days, I`m watching rain light down on the place. I`m mighty grateful for that.



Good to hear Nic, I was thinkin about y'all down that way in need of rain.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks Nic, I'm glad y'all are getting some rain it has been a long dry spell! Yeah Jeff I've been thinking about them also. Continued prayers for Ms TERESA and Mike from here too. Quack did y'all kill any dubs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 30, 2016)

Ok some good news......the Bose is work, but not the remote. Jag told me MizT tried everything and it wouldn't power up. MizT just came home and said she hadn't tried anything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2016)

I guess I shoulda listened to H22. I road thru a terrible storm on the way home. My phone was going off with tornadoes all around my area. Got home safe and sound. whew.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 30, 2016)

On a lighter note........ Christmas presents are DONE! Time to start wrapping.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

tinmohowas


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 30, 2016)

Snowed here this morning but pretty much gone by noon, but it blew a cold wind all day and switched direction off and on all day . Went lookin for birds today and only had 1 flock drop by to say HI and fired 3 times and got a tripple 
2 Mallard drakes and a Gadwall a good  day anyway

Had to take a hike to find the 3rd bird but Chase done good and flushed it out of the tullies then had to swim it down and dive completely under to get it.


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

Good pics and good job Chase


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> crap.....





gobbleinwoods said:


> in your britches?


The boy ain't got no shame!!



Nicodemus said:


> Moon, sorry to hear about your ailments and hope you recover right quick.
> 
> On a better note, for the first time in 83 days, I`m watching rain light down on the place. I`m mighty grateful for that.


Glad for you Brother!!......Got our first for an extended time here as well!!..........We got 2ths from the hurricane, but it's been about the same time since we have seen rain as you!!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Snowed here this morning but pretty much gone by noon, but it blew a cold wind all day and switched direction off and on all day . Went lookin for birds today and only had 1 flock drop by to say HI and fired 3 times and got a tripple
> 2 Mallard drakes and a Gadwall a good  day anyway
> 
> Had to take a hike to find the 3rd bird but Chase done good and flushed it out of the tullies then had to swim it down and dive completely under to get it.


Mike .......Looks Like Chase is doing some good work!!


----------



## Wycliff (Nov 30, 2016)

Morning Rutt


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Rutt


Whatever greeting fits the moment, but I'm stumbling off to bed!!........Hope your night shift passes quickly!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 30, 2016)

Busy start to the night... 

Breaker breaker Wybro ... You gotcher ears on


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Busy start to the night...
> 
> Breaker breaker Wybro ... You gotcher ears on



I'z hera just having to do a little werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera just having to do a little werk



me too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera just having to do a little werk





blood on the ground said:


> me too



I'm working on getting this leg cramp gone.    

And my first cup of coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm working on getting this leg cramp gone.
> 
> And my first cup of coffee.



Morning G money!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Morning fellas, I'm ready for a nap


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning fellas, I'm ready for a nap



You can come snuggle up with Drunkbro.... He is slobber sleepin in the maintenance shop! .... Got me thinking about filling up some water balloons


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Cheekun pot pie!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Thinking about going and laying down in the nurses station in the bed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Bloodbro and Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Thinking about going and laying down in the nurses station in the bed



are the nurses available?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> are the nurses available?



No, they did away with the onsite nurses


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> No, they did away with the onsite nurses



Musta been a dood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2016)

morning moon

don't forget to set an alarm to go home wybro

howdy blood


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon
> 
> don't forget to set an alarm to go home wybro
> 
> howdy blood



Werd!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Mornin blood, Wy, gobblein, Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Haaay Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

My buddy(crew member) that I rode with on last road trip called me last night at about 8-8:30 on his way home yesterday got into an accident about 20 miles this side of Birmingham on I-20. 

He lives in Memphis and  said he was running 70 in the right lane when a another car that was passing him spun out and ran into him almost head on. 

Fortunately, no one was injured as they were at least traveling in the same direction.

Obviously ruined his trip home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2016)

hey Chief,  

glad you are home safe and sound.   

that was a freaky kind of accident you riding buddy was in.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Glad everyone is ok Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> My buddy(crew member) that I rode with on last road trip called me last night at about 8-8:30 on his way home yesterday got into an accident about 20 miles this side of Birmingham on I-20.
> 
> He lives in Memphis and  said he was running 70 in the right lane when a another car that was passing him spun out and ran into him almost head on.
> 
> ...



Glad he is okay Jeff!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Morning Jeff. I bet that was a wild ride! Glad no injuries were incurred ! 20 degree temp change from yesterday morning. Feels better for sure!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Glad he is okay Jeff!



Yep thanks, he was having it towed home back to Memphis and riding home with the wrecker driver last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Dadgum, just discovered I left a pair of cargo pants hanging in closet of hotel. They had gotten wet at the end of the night Tuesday when we were tearing down outside at production trucks, so I hung them in closet to dry overnight rather than pack them wet.

Went to plug phone into charger this morning and couldn't find it in my backpack. Just realized it was in cargo pocket of cargo pants hanging in hotel closet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thanks Nic, I'm glad y'all are getting some rain it has been a long dry spell! Yeah Jeff I've been thinking about them also. Continued prayers for Ms TERESA and Mike from here too. Quack did y'all kill any dubs?




Sad to say, but I keep forgetting about Mike and Teresa.


Got in the field early and ran a coupla hundred out, mighta had 50 show back up.  High man kilt eleben.





Jeff C. said:


> Ok some good news......the Bose is work, but not the remote. Jag told me MizT tried everything and it wouldn't power up. MizT just came home and said she hadn't tried anything.




Had to replace the battery in our remote the other day, looks like a watch battery ??




Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum, just discovered I left a pair of cargo pants hanging in closet of hotel. They had gotten wet at the end of the night Tuesday when we were tearing down outside at production trucks, so I hung them in closet to dry overnight rather than pack them wet.
> 
> Went to plug phone into charger this morning and couldn't find it in my backpack. Just realized it was in cargo pocket of cargo pants hanging in hotel closet.





Annnnnd the hits just keep on coming . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

My bad, moanin bro's !!! 


I'm gonna hafta either quit drankin, or working . . 


Stoopid meeting this morning too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Nothing. Absolutely Nothing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Where's Keebs at? 
I tried to text her, but it wouldn't go thru. I reckon she changed her digits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Nothing - something = -nothing?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeff+maff=+good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff+maff=+good.



Lol =  x


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Keebs at?
> I tried to text her, but it wouldn't go thru. I reckon she changed her digits.



message in coming


----------



## lilD1188 (Dec 1, 2016)

and........**HIIIIIIII**


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

Ded up in hera..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Keebs wanted me to let ya'll know she will be MIA for a while. She's in Albany with J. J had a heart episode yesterday morning.  Keebs got her to the ER and they ended up sending them to Albany for J to have a heartcath this afternoon. Will keeps ya'll updated when I hear anything. 

Let's all keep J and Keebs in our prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs wanted me to let ya'll know she will be MIA for a while. She's in Albany with J. J had a heart episode yesterday morning.  Keebs got her to the ER and they ended up sending them to Albany for J to have a heartcath this afternoon. Will keeps ya'll updated when I hear anything.
> 
> Let's all keep J and Keebs in our prayers.



Dang, wishing J well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs wanted me to let ya'll know she will be MIA for a while. She's in Albany with J. J had a heart episode yesterday morning.  Keebs got her to the ER and they ended up sending them to Albany for J to have a heartcath this afternoon. Will keeps ya'll updated when I hear anything.
> 
> Let's all keep J and Keebs in our prayers.





They got 'em !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

Bout that time !!  'Evening all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Check out what daughter sent to me on my Birthday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bout that time !!  'Evening all !!



Have a good one Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2016)

Daaaaaaaaaang Chiefbro, you got a beautiful daughter and grandbro  !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Check out what daughter sent to me on my Birthday.



That is great. Beautiful girl. Mz. T marked her good. 
That baby looks a lot like my Jag. Dang Jeff fa fa.. You gots some good genes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is great. Beautiful girl. Mz. T marked her good.
> That baby looks a lot like my Jag. Dang Jeff fa fa.. You gots some good genes.



Butts he ain't got no cargo pants.     



Call the hotel Chief and they probably will send them to you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaang Chiefbro, you got a beautiful daughter and grandbro  !!!



Thanks Quack, daughter has always been very photogenic. Looks like lil Everett is going to be also.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is great. Beautiful girl. Mz. T marked her good.
> That baby looks a lot like my Jag. Dang Jeff fa fa.. You gots some good genes.



Thank ya Darlin, yeah they dang sure got Miz's looks, they got my genes, but it skipped me.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Butts he ain't got no cargo pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Call the hotel Chief and they probably will send them to you.




Cargo pants is overrated. I went and bought $56.00 worth of phone chargers today.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Evening, gonna be a cool one tonight. Glad I don't work out there


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Guess everybody done went to bed


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Guess everybody done went to bed




Got sucked down the youtube hole for a while.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got sucked down the youtube hole for a while.



It can do that


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> It can do that




Bout slipped in again.....watchin heli hog huntin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 1, 2016)

Have a good night Wybro, bout to call it anyway.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

I like watching the dogs catches


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Nite Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 1, 2016)

time for werk!


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 1, 2016)

Work is overrated


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 1, 2016)

Evening blood and Ld


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Work is overrated


True dat!


Wycliff said:


> Evening blood and Ld



Mornin brutha!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

morning bloodbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro



Mornin G ... you ever take part in that little thang we call sleep?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning Blood, apparently Gw don't need no sleep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning Gobble, Wy and Bloodbro. Right cool this morning for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Blood, apparently Gw don't need no sleep





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, Wy and Bloodbro. Right cool this morning for sure.



Morning boys!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning Moon, Fuzzy's brother in law came by yesterday and borrowed my fancy cork remover


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

It's a multi tool for sure! I need to make some more of them. Used mine last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin G ... you ever take part in that little thang we call sleep?





Wycliff said:


> Morning Blood, apparently Gw don't need no sleep



sleep is for those need their beauty rest.    

morning moon and wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Moon, Fuzzy's brother in law came by yesterday and borrowed my fancy cork remover



I don't even what to know where it was stuck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 2, 2016)

Lols. So did it work out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm confused again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Lols. So did it work out.



Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused again!



about what?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

Drinking coffee at 2AM sure makes you hungry at 4.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Kang


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

I guess it did, don't ask don't tell


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

He had 56 steaks and 10 chicken halves to cook last night


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Not sure if he could use it because it was made left handed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

That could propose a problem for sure.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Works perfectly fine for me


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good deal Wy. Headed out the door to get this last un out of the way. Ttyl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Mornin gents.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I see that the usual hard-working night shift workers that are non-sleeping BUT are great coffee drinking close friends have made their appearances here this morning.  To Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Mckinnie, Chief, Quack, and to many others that have helped keep me going especially during this latest trip to Texas.......Man, Teresa and I love every one of you !!!!!!          I promise to get my thoughts together and post a much needed update sometimes during this weekend.  For now, Teresa is still requiring the 24-hour care and thankfully several of her friends and relatives are helping to perform those duties for her.  

I am finally home and I am just totally run-down mentally and physically and I need some much needed rest.  However, I have a bunch of things to get done today and I have made a commitment to be in Statesboro with my Daughter and Son-in-law beginning at 8 AM sharp tomorrow morning and lasting all day spending time at the Georgia Southern Football game tomorrow as well.

I have felt totally lost for the past 3 weeks as I have not been able to get online to keep up with what has been happening here.  I surely have missed all of you.  Please know that all of you have helped Teresa and me to get through these trying times of 24 hour care for Teresa and she and I are indebted to all of you tremendously.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning Chief and EE

Glad you made it back safe Mike, you and Miz T are in our prayers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

morning Chief and EE

Continued prayers for both of you EE and Teresa


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Been thinkin and praying for Ms Teresa and you Mike.

Good morning, glad to see you back.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Good morning Chief and EE. Great looking pic Chief! Mike we are continuing our prayers for Ms Teresa and you too. Good to hear from you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Mornin Moon and gobblein. 

Yeah, I thought it was great "happy" pic Moon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning day walkers!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning Blood. Cold on the porch this AM?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  I see that the usual hard-working night shift workers that are non-sleeping BUT are great coffee drinking close friends have made their appearances here this morning.  To Wycliff, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Mckinnie, Chief, Quack, and to many others that have helped keep me going especially during this latest trip to Texas.......Man, Teresa and I love every one of you !!!!!!          I promise to get my thoughts together and post a much needed update sometimes during this weekend.  For now, Teresa is still requiring the 24-hour care and thankfully several of her friends and relatives are helping to perform those duties for her.
> 
> I am finally home and I am just totally run-down mentally and physically and I need some much needed rest.  However, I have a bunch of things to get done today and I have made a commitment to be in Statesboro with my Daughter and Son-in-law beginning at 8 AM sharp tomorrow morning and lasting all day spending time at the Georgia Southern Football game tomorrow as well.
> 
> I have felt totally lost for the past 3 weeks as I have not been able to get online to keep up with what has been happening here.  I surely have missed all of you.  Please know that all of you have helped Teresa and me to get through these trying times of 24 hour care for Teresa and she and I are indebted to all of you tremendously.





Sorry I slacked on ya bro.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning y'all


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood. Cold on the porch this AM?



Both lights are on!!! I'm officially in the if it's brown it's down mode! Never been this behind on my deer meat harvest .... Kinda worried!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm sweepy.  Gotta attend a no drankin engagement party tomorrow ...


I'll show 'em !!! 




Prayers and thoughts for J and Keebs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Anybody here know of a custom woodwork shop, cabinets, fireplace mantel surrounds within about a 2 hr drive from ATL?

I'm specifically looking for a wooden fireplace mantle and surround.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm sweepy.  Gotta attend a no drankin engagement party tomorrow ...
> 
> 
> I'll show 'em !!!
> ...



X2 on  for J and Keebs. Anybody heard from Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

Dang Kybro sent me a Kuntray ham, sausage and 2 kinds of bacon !!  That's a good ole boy !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Prayers for J and Keebs. 
Morning Jeffro, Tell the daughter i said Hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Kybro sent me a Kuntray ham, sausage and 2 kinds of bacon !!  That's a good ole boy !!!



Yep, Boss a pretty good ole fella.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Prayers for J and Keebs.
> Morning Jeffro, Tell the daughter i said Hey.



As long as you tell your's I said HEY.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

Good night/day friends !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Kybro sent me a Kuntray ham, sausage and 2 kinds of bacon !!  That's a good ole boy !!!



He's the Bo$$. That's what I PM'd you about. (Christmas presents)  Bo$$=good advertising for that ham company.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's the Bo$$. That's what I PM'd you about. (Christmas presents)  Bo$$=good advertising for that ham company.





Your PM's come in like yo pictures, sideways.  I couldn't read it . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your PM's come in like yo pictures, sideways.  I couldn't read it . .



Quack, you're full of bull malarkey.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, you're full of bull malarkey.



and that's putting it lightly ....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Nothing again... Heading to bed... Happy Friday dayshifter!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Borrrrrinnnnng!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Entire forum is pretty dead today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Mid-day drive by. Hasn't been much traffic today. Sup Chief?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey Mrs. H. This Friday afternoon is neva gonna end!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2016)

Have any of yall heard from Keebs. I know she has been looking after J. I sent her some ham and have visions of animals tearing up a UPS package setting on her door step.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hey Mrs. H. This Friday afternoon is neva gonna end!



They always find a way of slipping away into Saturday. Least wise that has been my experience.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

Hope that doesn't happen Bo$$! Just a few more minutes and I'm headed to the camp!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack, you're full of bull malarkey.





Nugefan said:


> and that's putting it lightly ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

Last night !!!  Good weekend all !!!



Sure wish B0$$ would return my PM...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

It is the weekend!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is the weekend!!!





Yassir it tis !!  Woke up at 12:30 today thinking I was off tonight . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yassir it tis !!  Woke up at 12:30 today thinking I was off tonight . .





I was laughing and giggling, til the wife told me to shaddup and get some sleep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

Evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Have any of yall heard from Keebs. I know she has been looking after J. I sent her some ham and have visions of animals tearing up a UPS package setting on her door step.



If Mud didn already get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 2, 2016)

hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey Chief



Howdy gobblein.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Have any of yall heard from Keebs. I know she has been looking after J. I sent her some ham and have visions of animals tearing up a UPS package setting on her door step.



Great news!!! They are back home. Prayers answered.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 2, 2016)

That is good news Mrs. H!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 2, 2016)

Evening folks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 2, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Have any of yall heard from Keebs. I know she has been looking after J. I sent her some ham and have visions of animals tearing up a UPS package setting on her door step.


Charlie, my darlin', we lucked up and got a GREAT UPS Driver, he *knew* not to leave that package at my gate, left me a message and when I was able to bring J home, I called him and it worked out that I left the gate open and I got an AWESOME package today!! Thank you sooooo much!!!  After the last few days, honestly, you made it better!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great news!!! They are back home. Prayers answered.


Mandy............ all I can say is "I Love You"...........
Yes, prayers answered.......tired and dragging right now, also thank heavens for GON friends, KYHunter came by to check on us too, Pookie was off *hunting* (sitting on the porch watching it rain) but listened to me tell him what was going on, yeah, you guys are THE best!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2016)

Glad to hear that Keebs. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Good morning all. Glad it worked out Keebs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

morning moon

want a cup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2016)

Biskits n musterd...........mmmmmmm....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Good morning Moon, gobblein, Amigo.

Sounds like all is well with J and Keebs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Good morning Moon, gobblein, Amigo.
> 
> Sounds like all is well with J and Keebs.



morning Chief and messican

And that is good news about J and Keebs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2016)

Mernin fellas. Headin down to Auguster this mernin to see Otis. Anything y'all want me to tell him?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin fellas. Headin down to Auguster this mernin to see Otis. Anything y'all want me to tell him?



Keep smiling even if it hurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin fellas. Headin down to Auguster this mernin to see Otis. Anything y'all want me to tell him?



Tell him Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Gobblein, what's on the agenda for today?

Think I'll clean my gutters out for the last time this season, now that all the leaves are down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein, what's on the agenda for today?
> 
> Think I'll clean my gutters out for the last time this season, now that all the leaves are down.



gutters wouldn't be a bad idea but disking the food plots now that we have moisture, tearing out the frozen plants from the garden, tote a rifle around just in case a timber goat wants to die are on the list.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein, what's on the agenda for today?
> 
> Think I'll clean my gutters out for the last time this season, now that all the leaves are down.



Oh also might replace the half eaten rubber seal strip on the bottom of the garage door if I can find help.  <-- especially after your experience a month ago.


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2016)

Morning  goblin , chief,Miguel  &moon . Thanks for the coffee  G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning  goblin , chief,Miguel  &moon . Thanks for the coffee  G



yw cramer.   How have you been?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

OTG in the pines this morning


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2016)

Purt  near good G. Was going to the club this am and just For I swallowed  a  cup of coffee , checked  phone And saw the  "not gonna  make  it " text. Crawled back in bed  only  to get yelled at for waking up the Mrs .
I told her  Jodie  would have to reschedule


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2016)

Maybe get the Christmas  tree  today.
Good luck BOG  hope you catch too


----------



## cramer (Dec 3, 2016)

Can you smell  the sausage in the pan BOG ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> gutters wouldn't be a bad idea but disking the food plots now that we have moisture, tearing out the frozen plants from the garden, tote a rifle around just in case a timber goat wants to die are on the list.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh also might replace the half eaten rubber seal strip on the bottom of the garage door if I can find help.  <-- especially after your experience a month ago.



Sounds like your morning is chock full to do's.

Yea, pulling that rubber alone is next to impossible. By the time it got a little over half way it took Jag pullin and me pushin(feeding) it.

Going to see if I can drop a few more tree rats too while I'm at it.



cramer said:


> Morning  goblin , chief,Miguel  &moon . Thanks for the coffee  G




Mornin Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like your morning is chock full to do's.
> 
> Yea, pulling that rubber alone is next to impossible. By the time it got a little over half way it took Jag pullin and me pushin(feeding) it.
> 
> ...



The replacement I bought is a nail but since I have metal door I am thinking glue (with lexan) and self taping screws but the strip is real stretchy thus I think I need a second set of hands.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

cramer said:


> Can you smell  the sausage in the pan BOG ?



Almost!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great news!!! They are back home. Prayers answered.




Awesome news !!! 





cramer said:


> Purt  near good G. Was going to the club this am and just For I swallowed  a  cup of coffee , checked  phone And saw the  "not gonna  make  it " text. Crawled back in bed  only  to get yelled at for waking up the Mrs .
> I told her  Jodie  would have to reschedule





Dangit man !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

My bad AGAIN, moanin boyzzzzzzz !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The replacement I bought is a nail but since I have metal door I am thinking glue (with lexan) and self taping screws but the strip is real stretchy thus I think I need a second set of hands.



Hmmm....not familiar with that. Mine is a metal door with an aluminum track on bottom with 2 groves to slide T shaped rubber strip from one end to the other all the way through from one side to the other. It has 2 set screws to secure rubber, but I don't even use them anymore.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad AGAIN, moanin boyzzzzzzz !!!!



Moanin Quack, yeah I was thinkin about that ie in Jodie.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Com'on skwerls....shot at one and missed, rascal ran to another tree and jumped onto neighbors barn hit the roof and went in under overhang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Quack, yeah I was thinkin about that ie in Jodie.





Had more than one rookie quit the chalk mine because of the midnight shift and us messing with 'em 'bout Jodie !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had more than one rookie quit the chalk mine because of the midnight shift and us messing with 'em 'bout Jodie !!!



Lol....yep, back in the day workin offshore lotta rookies didn last long because of that talk.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

Morning folks, got called in again 




Glad your home Keebs


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had more than one rookie quit the chalk mine because of the midnight shift and us messing with 'em 'bout Jodie !!!



My brother was messing with one of the guys at his job about Jodie had him so messed up he left work early. He caught Jodie in his bed


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had more than one rookie quit the chalk mine because of the midnight shift and us messing with 'em 'bout Jodie !!!



You reckon we could scam Ol Jodie into taking the scalywag and the maw n law off my hands! I'm ready to be debt free


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> My brother was messing with one of the guys at his job about Jodie had him so messed up he left work early. He caught Jodie in his bed



Ouch....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks, got called in again
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Letta brudder hold a dolla ?? 





Wycliff said:


> My brother was messing with one of the guys at his job about Jodie had him so messed up he left work early. He caught Jodie in his bed




Yep happened at the plant years ago, this gal was FINE, and he caught her with a big ole fat ugly dood !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> You reckon we could scam Ol Jodie into taking the scalywag and the maw n law off my hands! I'm ready to be debt free





Jodie be hornay, not stoopid . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2016)

H22 said ya'll stop talkin bad bout Jodie. He pays the power bill and keeps the grass cut.


Who's Jodie


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Oh. my bad. Mornin!

Gonna actually walk in a store today to buy some stocking stuffers. All Santa is bought and under the tree. Then it's off to the Classic City for girls night.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said ya'll stop talkin bad bout Jodie. He pays the power bill and keeps the grass cut.
> 
> 
> Who's Jodie





Ask H22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 said ya'll stop talkin bad bout Jodie. He pays the power bill and keeps the grass cut.
> 
> 
> Who's Jodie









Have fun and be careful !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Walked out with the pellet rifle and a dozen skwerls high tailed it off this 11 acres. I think they are on to me.  

Reckon I'll clean the gutters.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Ask H22


He told me. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Have fun and be careful !!



I'll tell the girls you said Hey! They'll know what it means. 
H22 already claimed Sue.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Brunch = toasted bagel and homemade fig preserves with hard boiled egg.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Gonna hava a low kuntray boil tonight at the "engagement partay"  bet it sucks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Brunch = toasted bagel and homemade fig preserves with hard boiled egg.




Now that's a lil strange ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now that's a lil strange ???



Hard boiled egg was on da side sliced-salted-peppered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna hava a low kuntray boil tonight at the "engagement partay"  bet it sucks.



Shrimps?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

If you haven't ventured over to Moonbro's latest breakfast post .... You should! I have added some great options to his greasy breakfast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

Seriously


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

I'll say it again 






eedjit


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hard boiled egg was on da side sliced-salted-peppered.




I like 'em with a pat 'o butta, salt/peppered and heated !!!


Instant poot !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Shrimps?





Dang sho betta be !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Wife reminded me AGAIN that this was a non alcohol event . . 


I'll show 'em . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife reminded me AGAIN that this was a non alcohol event . .
> 
> 
> I'll show 'em . .



How you have a LCB without alcohol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How you have a LCB without alcohol





I dunno, but I'ma 'bout likkered up now . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2016)

Quack I did not hang up on you. My phone died.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Quack I did not hang up on you. My phone died.





B0$$ don't like me . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2016)

I shoulda neva stepped foot in the stores. More Santa bought and zero stocking stuffers. 

I did get a cute "spirit" bag to take to the girls night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I shoulda neva stepped foot in the stores. More Santa bought and zero stocking stuffers.
> 
> I did get a cute "spirit" bag to take to the girls night.





Awwwwwwwwwwww . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm having a yard sale if anyone wants to come!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

Gutters cleaned and anotha skwerl in da bag.

Turns out the skwerl I thought I missed.....I didn. There musta been 2 skwerls in the tree and the one I didn shoot at came down and ran and jumped on neighbors barn. I went after it thinkin it was the one I shot at and missed.

3 hours later while I was cleaning gutters and had Jag go empty the bag I was putting everything in he said, "hey, there's a dead squirrel layin here". Have no clue how I didn see it just layin on top of the grass 20' away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm having a yard sale if anyone wants to come!



How much for the green one to the left center?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How much for the green one to the left center?



Buck 2.99!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 3, 2016)

treefiddy for the green one right of center


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2016)

I want that School truck.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> treefiddy for the green one right of center


idjit... That one ain't fer sell ... That's the won I use to manicure this place!



KyDawg said:


> I want that School truck.



Good eye... You jus got da prize egg!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 3, 2016)

Seen my little buddy run his gocart today... He captured 3rd in his class!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Coffeeeeeee?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning Jeff. I could sure use some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Mornin Moon, couldn't wait on sleepy head this Mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

pttttttttttt


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pttttttttttt



And you still look the same too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2016)

Drink up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> And you still look the same too.



my plans yesterday changed in a minute.

I looked at when the rain was to start to prioritize the tasks and saw next weekend's expected temps.    and realized that last weekend I could not get the light in the well house to come on.   Emergency run to the mtns to replace the $5 porcelein light fixture to keep the plastic from freezing when it hits the upper teens or 20* next Thursday night.   So I've been listening to the rain on the tin roof.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my plans yesterday changed in a minute.
> 
> I looked at when the rain was to start to prioritize the tasks and saw next weekend's expected temps.    and realized that last weekend I could not get the light in the well house to come on.   Emergency run to the mtns to replace the $5 porcelein light fixture to keep the plastic from freezing when it hits the upper teens or 20* next Thursday night.   So I've been listening to the rain on the tin roof.



Thanks for the heads up, did not know about the temps....good move on your part.

Brother came over yesterday and I got a little sidetracked, just did get the gutters cleaned and that skwerl that I thought I missed earlier in the morning before the rain set in.


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning Chief, Moon , Gobblin, Wy & BOG

Thanks for the coffee G
Benn looking at the youngins outdoors thread
We've got some great outdoor spokespersons in there


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

cramer said:


> Morning Chief, Moon , Gobblin, Wy & BOG
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Benn looking at the youngins outdoors thread
> We've got some great outdoor spokespersons in there



Mornin Cramer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the heads up, did not know about the temps....good move on your part.
> 
> Brother came over yesterday and I got a little sidetracked, just did get the gutters cleaned and that skwerl that I thought I missed earlier in the morning before the rain set in.



Never had a problem before so waited until leaving last Sunday to turn the lights on and nada.    Knowing I'd be back next weekend I let it go figuring to fix it then.   But noooooo the weather turns wintery before then.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cramer.



I'll second the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never had a problem before so waited until leaving last Sunday to turn the lights on and nada.    Knowing I'd be back next weekend I let it go figuring to fix it then.   But noooooo the weather turns wintery before then.



You just reminded me of something else. While pursuing skwerls yesterday morning I stalked up to the ol home place and heard the old well pump running. I thought I had the breaker for that well off. Don't know why it would have been running anyway. The last time I tried it I didn't get any water anyway. Might be leaking back into well or bad foot valve 

Anyway, I dint have the key on me to get in up there and forgot about it after playing with skwerls for a while longer. Then, proceeded to work on a window that I had already started on. Then went to gutters, then brother showed up, then cleaned skwerl that Jag found that I thought I missed, then brother left and came back, then went back to gutters....... 

I've got to check that out.


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2016)

Chief just can't slow down, can he Moon?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Cramer. Sitting in a new stand we built this weekend. May have been to much activity yesterday, but couldn't help it. Rain is supposed to hit around 9:00 but I will be dry in this stand. Chief be a busy man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Glad I could be of help Chief.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble and Cramer. Sitting in a new stand we built this weekend. May have been to much activity yesterday, but couldn't help it. Rain is supposed to hit around 9:00 but I will be dry in this stand.



I have had luck before in a stand built the day before.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning folks, good luck Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Gonna roll the dice for a while this morning. Rain has become more steady and a little heavier. The cows are up and grazing in the pastures this morning. One of the my biggest bucks was killed in the rain. Thanks Wy.


----------



## cramer (Dec 4, 2016)

First hunt on a new stand is usually productive
GL Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Got my fingers crossed Cramer. Thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I could be of help Chief.



Yeah, thanks a lot





gobbleinwoods said:


> I have had luck before in a stand built the day before.



X2



Wycliff said:


> Morning folks, good luck Moon



Mornin Wybro.



Moonpie1 said:


> Gonna roll the dice for a while this morning. Rain has become more steady and a little heavier. The cows are up and grazing in the pastures this morning. One of the my biggest bucks was killed in the rain. Thanks Wy.



Moon, I've had as much or more good fortune hunting in foul weather as anytime. Hang in there for as long as possible and good luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Figured out why I wasn't getting water to the ol home place gobblein. Years ago I installed a ball valve in a valve box out in a shrub bed next to power pole that has a security light inline from old well to house. I had that closed.

Don't know why well pump is constantly running. Looked in well house and didn't see any thing dripping/leaking. Opened spigot at well house and got water, so not foot valve either. I just turned off breaker in house and drained lines.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm nice and dry In the stand Chief. Going to sit a spell and see what happens.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Have you checked to see if the tank is flooded Chief. My place in the country will flood the tank if I leave it on for an extended amount of time with no use


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Have you checked to see if the tank is flooded Chief. My place in the country will flood the tank if I leave it on for an extended amount of time with no use



No sir, didn't check that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Wybro, can I drain it from the spigot at the well house with the breaker off? Or do I have to actually drain the tank itself?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids



Mornin blood, saw that go cart pic.....sweet.

About 20 some odd years ago, we had our own banked turn/dirt go cart track. Had a blast every Saturday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 4, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. Cool pic, looks like that thing will fly!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Cool pic, looks like that thing will fly!



Even if it only does 40, it feels like a 100.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Hadda goot time last night, saw some old friends that I haven't seen in years.  Pulled up and first thing I saw was the girl we were throwing the party for was killing a beer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, saw that go cart pic.....sweet.
> 
> About 20 some odd years ago, we had our own banked turn/dirt go cart track. Had a blast every Saturday.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro. Cool pic, looks like that thing will fly!



Those kids were having a blast! They were much faster than I expected!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hadda goot time last night, saw some old friends that I haven't seen in years.  Pulled up and first thing I saw was the girl we were throwing the party for was killing a beer.



My favorite kind of party, glad it turned out good for you brother.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2016)

Raining here in the 30132... Slept in and now cooking up some bacon and eggs! Lazy day today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Raining here in the 30132... Slept in and now cooking up some bacon and eggs! Lazy day today!



Been raining since late afternoon yesterday here. Quit for a while during the night then started back up in the wee hours of this morning and has been steady rain until now. Still drizzling though. 

Pot of chili gettin started.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Been raining since late afternoon yesterday here. Quit for a while during the night then started back up in the wee hours of this morning and has been steady rain until now. Still drizzling though.
> 
> Pot of chili gettin started.



started here in White County about 7 and has not quit since.  not a heavy rain but a good gentle soak in kind of rain 0.6 inches so far in the gauge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm going to eat a second breakfast....cinnamon rolls.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> started here in White County about 7 and has not quit since.  not a heavy rain but a good gentle soak in kind of rain 0.6 inches so far in the gauge.



Morning G money!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> started here in White County about 7 and has not quit since.  not a heavy rain but a good gentle soak in kind of rain 0.6 inches so far in the gauge.



Yep.....good soaking rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Dawn carried 4 sleeves of her cracker recipe last night and folks KILLED it !!!  Everybody wanted the recipe !!

One dood was leaving the party headed to WalMart to buy the ingredients !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Raining in the MON, good day to snuggle up with wife and watch a movie, stoopid dog won't get off the couch that Dawn's snoozing on...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wybro, can I drain it from the spigot at the well house with the breaker off? Or do I have to actually drain the tank itself?



Don't see why that shouldn't work, I have a spigot right at the bottom of my tank.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't get to try them last night, by the time I got off work and finished running around me and Lil Wy didn't get in the house till almost midnight


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh and did I mention I got called in again this morning 





Start my four dayshifts in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn carried 4 sleeves of her cracker recipe last night and folks KILLED it !!!  Everybody wanted the recipe !!
> 
> One dood was leaving the party headed to WalMart to buy the ingredients !!!



Didn't realize it, but MizT just told me I've had'em before. She said her Mom used to make it, but used the little oyster crackers. I barely remember eating them. She said she's got the ingredients to make some here.



Wycliff said:


> Oh and did I mention I got called in again this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured you did.....sux bud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Oh and did I mention I got called in again this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sucks bro, I don't do call ins anymore... just tell 'em I've been drankin . . . 




Jeff C. said:


> Didn't realize it, but MizT just told me I've had'em before. She said her Mom used to make it, but used the little oyster crackers. I barely remember eating them. She said she's got the ingredients to make some here.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you did.....sux bud.





Heard folks say that about the oyster krackas. Gonna hafta try it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sucks bro, I don't do call ins anymore... just tell 'em I've been drankin . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I take it Susie won't move ova.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I take it Susie won't move ova.





She won't let me love on Dawn, she gets between us blocks me . . 


Jealous.


Thank I'll hava drank . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She won't let me love on Dawn, she gets between us blocks me . .
> 
> 
> Jealous.
> ...



Sounds just like Maggie....may she RIP.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds just like Maggie....may she RIP.





She was a sweet gal !!!  Loved her !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Think I'll get nekkid and stand outside in this God given rain !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Quack gonna scare off his new neighbors


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll get nekkid and stand outside in this God given rain !!!





Wycliff said:


> Quack gonna scare off his new neighbors





Skeered the dood, gal still laffin . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2016)

Had a great night last night with my high school gang. Didn't get home till 12:15AM. H22 was NOT a happy camper. 
I ate fancy stuff I woulda neva tried in my life and it was good ta deaf.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds just like Maggie....may she RIP.



It must be our age. We are all losing our precious dogs. Last night wasn't the same without my friends Riley dog. She said it was the first time she has been by herself in that big ol house without her dog. Her hubby was out of town and all chillen grown and gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She was a sweet gal !!!  Loved her !!



Missed your call, left phone on charger in garage and went inside to watch end of football game I fell asleep on last night. She was the Queen!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It must be our age. We are all losing our precious dogs. Last night wasn't the same without my friends Riley dog. She said it was the first time she has been by herself in that big ol house without her dog. Her hubby was out of town and all chillen grown and gone.



Want another one, just haven't been able to pull the trigger.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2016)

First fire of the season in our humble abode.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First fire of the season in our humble abode.



Haven't started mine up yet this year, but looks like it'll be happening soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> First fire of the season in our humble abode.



Wish I had put a real fireplace in this house when I built it, but Jag and Caitlin both had a touch of asthma, so we just installed gas logs. They both sort of grew out of it.

Rarely use the gas logs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Bet Quackbro zonked out on da couch.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet Quackbro zonked out on da couch.


He wasn't just a little while ago, he called to check on me & J......... she's still feeling like a wet dish rag she says, wants to get up and get motivated but just don't feel it.  I told her not to push it, so I'm doing both our chores, just set to rest a minute & check in.  Thanks for the calls/texts & the prayers!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the update, tell J I said get well soon. Sorry I meant to call you yesterday and just kept getting side tracked.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks for the update, tell J I said get well soon. Sorry I meant to call you yesterday and just kept getting side tracked.


 I still love you!  And still get thrills hearing your voice.......
J said "there's folks right here that doesn't know anything about it, but you have calls from folks all over the state, I can tell what circle you run in!" The best one eva!  The Infamous Driveler Family Circle!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a great night last night with my high school gang. Didn't get home till 12:15AM. H22 was NOT a happy camper.
> I ate fancy stuff I woulda neva tried in my life and it was good ta deaf.



Attagal, Htutu will get ova it !!! 




Jeff C. said:


> Bet Quackbro zonked out on da couch.




Ain't NO quit in Quack brother !!!




Keebs said:


> I still love you!  And still get thrills hearing your voice.......
> J said "there's folks right here that doesn't know anything about it, but you have calls from folks all over the state, I can tell what circle you run in!" The best one eva!  The Infamous Driveler Family Circle!!!





Not to sound kornay, but ya'll are my extended family !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2016)

Quack=kornay.Who woulda thunk it.bounce:
We are family........ I got all my driblers with me. Sing along.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I still love you!  And still get thrills hearing your voice.......
> J said "there's folks right here that doesn't know anything about it, but you have calls from folks all over the state, I can tell what circle you run in!" The best one eva!  The Infamous Driveler Family Circle!!!



Feelings are mutual gal friend  

J is dead right. I got neighbor's right here within 200 yds that we haven't spoken to in months. I reckon I'm just as guilty, but we wave a lot. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Attagal, Htutu will get ova it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack = kornay + absolutely correct


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=kornay.Who woulda thunk it.bounce:
> We are family........ I got all my driblers with me. Sing along.





I didn even see your post.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

Probably wasted the seed but it would not have been good next year but I just spread it in the food plot.   Too wet to drag in so hoping the rain washes it in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably wasted the seed but it would not have been good next year but I just spread it in the food plot.   Too wet to drag in so hoping the rain washes it in.



Probably will get some germination....hope so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Big ol pot of Nic's chili simmering. MizT put her touch to it too. I snuck around Dr'n up the heat and such.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Big pot of chili sounds good


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for updating us Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Big pot of chili sounds good



Not eatin it tonight, probly in the next few nights though. Let it season up good. Although, I've been taste testing regularly. 

Havin some Hawaiian wings tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Bout got her whooped, Wy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to sound kornay, but ya'll are my extended family !!!


Not kornay, just truff! We love ya'll too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack=kornay.Who woulda thunk it.bounce:
> We are family........ I got all my driblers with me. Sing along.


 We~are~Fam - ah - ly~


Wycliff said:


> Thanks for updating us Keebs





Jeff C. said:


> Not eatin it tonight, probly in the next few nights though. Let it season up good. Although, I've been taste testing regularly.
> 
> Havin some Hawaiian wings tonight.


Got a crock pot of deer meat veggie soup simmerin, already had baked chicken & yellar rice cooked, that'll be tomorrow night.......... knew I didn't wanna worry 'bout cookin, nursin & chore doin all at once!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 4, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Big pot of chili sounds good





Keebs said:


> Not kornay, just truff! We love ya'll too!
> 
> We~are~Fam - ah - ly~
> 
> ...



You go gal friend  that's what we try to do on Sunday's. MizT likes to cook up several meals for the coming week, with my assistance no less.

I could tell you was whooped talking to you. Hope you get plenty of needed rest. 

Y'all are in our thoughts.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You go gal friend  that's what we try to do on Sunday's. MizT likes to cook up several meals for the coming week, with my assistance no less.
> 
> I could tell you was whooped talking to you. Hope you get plenty of needed rest.
> 
> Y'all are in our thoughts.


 emotional exhaustion is the worse........

G'nite folks! and again, Thank you all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Dawn's gone to bed, Susie's on the couch snoring, guess I'm the last one standing . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's gone to bed, Susie's on the couch snoring, guess I'm the last one standing . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

Ain't no quit in Quack . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2016)

It's 12am and I'm the best looking thang on GON . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2016)

Blood you not working last night?

morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.  Do you EVER get any sleep???????
I couldn't sleep so I finally got up and turned on the computer instead and have been reading back a while to try and get caught up instead.  

Coffee does sound good this morning.   

I surely am Thankful for all of the Love, Compassion and Prayers on behalf of Teresa and me lately too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  Do you EVER get any sleep???????
> I couldn't sleep so I finally got up and turned on the computer instead and have been reading back a while to try and get caught up instead.
> 
> Coffee does sound good this morning.
> ...



I waited until just before 4 to make coffee.   I woke at 2'ish and watched the idiot box for a few laughs and giggles.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Morning Gobbl and EE. Time to get this one started.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blood you not working last night?
> 
> morning all



No, started feeling really sick yesterday.. be 8pm had a low grade fever and hurting all over! Heading to the lab so the guy in a white coat can inject  test chemicals (they call medicine) in me so that I feel better... Before the long-term side effects of the drugs  kick in and I'm back in diapers and in assisted living!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dang Bloodbro! Sounds like you need to eat some sausage,bacon and rooster boolits. Hope you get to feeling better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Mornin folks, gobblein, blood, EE, Moon......

EE, glad you're back home safe and sound.

Blood, get well soon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Morning Jeff, how is the skerl pewing going? Bloodbro needs some hog fat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff, how is the skerl pewing going? Bloodbro needs some hog fat!



They catching onto me pretty quick after missing several. They see that gun in my hand and starting to boogie, quick. I need to bag a few more for a good meal.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Good morning GON


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Good morning GON


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning GON





Wycliff said:


> Good morning GON


 we heard you the first time........ 
Mernin' Folks, live from work............ and my desk is covered with *work*


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Haha Don't know how it posted twice


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

I always get da ugly nurses!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Haha Don't know how it posted twice


 


blood on the ground said:


> I always get da ugly nurses!!


 say whut?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Gal looked like she smuggling watermelons in her back pockets!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Please lawd let me get outta here before she takes the notion ta start twerkin


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Gal looked like she smuggling watermelons in her back pockets!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Gal looked like she smuggling watermelons in her back pockets!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Please lawd let me get outta here before she takes the notion ta start twerkin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Morning Wy and Keebs. Good to hear some good news Keebs. Pace yourself at work it will be there tomorrow! Sounds like you are going to have to go in stealth mode Jeff! Blood wait till she tells you to drop them britches for a shot in the buttocks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Well good morning Mrs. H! Sounds like you had a goot time!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Man! Antibiotic and steroid shot inda hiny mad for a painful walk back to the truck! Looked like I had braces on my legs ... And every step ended with a cuss word! I swear the needle was the same dang needle they sale with the Cajun injector kit!


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 5, 2016)

did you get a pat on the fanny afterward ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Blood ain't gonna be twerking it anytime soon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> did you get a pat on the fanny afterward ....


Naw I bet she Smacked him on the Hiney right before he got the shot............You know so he wouldn't notice the shot as much


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2016)

hey What i miss? Why Blood get shot in the hiney?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> hey What i miss? Why Blood get shot in the hiney?



Twerking fever.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2016)

Ah, these younger people are weird.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Ah, these younger people are weird.



That offensive Mud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Driveler nation moving slow lately!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Driveler nation moving slow lately!


 It's da weather........... blame it on da messican...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> It's da weather........... blame it on da messican...........



Good idea!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Build the Wall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

I think it's time fo a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Build the Wall.


 I thought he'd changed his mind not to build it........ now I'm so confussed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I thought he'd changed his mind not to build it........ now I'm so confussed!



He said there might be some fence too.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Evening Mud,Keebs,Jeff and HL74. Bloodbro, you just need to turn the other cheek! Hope you are feeling better man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2016)

Feeling yucky but was able to get dinner started for my bride... Bratwurst sauteed onions and lots of mustard!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

That sure is looking good Bloodbro. You gonna work tonight or let Drunkbro take care of it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hi Everyone!



Hey hunting lady.



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mud,Keebs,Jeff and HL74. Bloodbro, you just need to turn the other cheek! Hope you are feeling better man.



Afternoon Moon. 

I love saying that. 



blood on the ground said:


> Feeling yucky but was able to get dinner started for my bride... Bratwurst sauteed onions and lots of mustard!


 
Oh yeah....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2016)

Bye Y'all, its 5!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He said there might be some fence too.





huntinglady74 said:


> Hi Everyone!


 hIYA,  Later.


Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mud,Keebs,Jeff and HL74. Bloodbro, you just need to turn the other cheek! Hope you are feeling better man.


 Evenin Moon!


blood on the ground said:


> Feeling yucky but was able to get dinner started for my bride... Bratwurst sauteed onions and lots of mustard!


Drooooolll........ ain't had bratwurst in a while!

Later Folks!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 5, 2016)

Dang where is everyone running off to??? LOL


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Afternoon everybody, Blood got the ebola


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Evening Wy, you working today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2016)

Time to get 'er done.  Looks like some more wet stuff coming ...


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, you working today?



Yes sir days till Thursday


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done.  Looks like some more wet stuff coming ...



How many you got Quack


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hi Everyone!



Hi HL


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evening Charlie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How many you got Quack




Just 2, OT starts this weekend.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 5, 2016)

Well I got the weekend off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 5, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro and Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Evening Moon and Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2016)

Evenin BO$$


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2016)

Yep it was a work day for sure.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey Chief.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

Morning kids... Back at it tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids... Back at it tonight!



Mornin blood.....you must be feelin better?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood.....you must be feelin better?



Whoa, stop the bus.

Chief what are you doing up this early?   Are you sick?

That melonhidingnurse must of given blood a special for him to get well so fast.

So my other doc yesterday and he tells me to cut back on liquid consumption.   The one last week tells me to push fluids.     Do these people ever talk?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Whoa, stop the bus.
> 
> Chief what are you doing up this early?   Are you sick?
> 
> ...



Mornin gobblein, 

No sir, I fell asleep too early last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

It is still raining here.   And I don't mean drizzling.   We have gone from drydrydry to mud season.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Chief. We went out to our sons house yesterday about 6:00. I can't remember rain that hard in a very long time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is still raining here.   And I don't mean drizzling.   We have gone from drydrydry to mud season.



Just a light mist here for now, but had some heavy downpours last night. I had water running off like I hadn't seen in months.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Bloodbro, Gobble and Chief. We went out to our sons house yesterday about 6:00. I can't remember rain that hard in a very long time!



Mornin Moon. Yep, same here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just a light mist here for now, but had some heavy downpours last night. I had water running off like I hadn't seen in months.



understood.   What seed I put out Sunday that doesn't get washed away will probably rot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Hired a 29 yr old nephew of mine to come assist me with a few difficult interior projects on ladders and such. He'll be here today, but not until about 10:00 I'd wager.  Lives just outside of ATL city limits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> understood.   What seed I put out Sunday that doesn't get washed away will probably rot.



Do we have a freeze in the forecast in a few days too?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Calling for temps in the 20's Thursday , Friday and Saturday at 31220 Jeff. Hope your nephew is some good help.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Chief, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you drivelers.

Looks like Blood got a hiney-shot that put him into overdrive so he is right back at the workplace taking care of business.   Chief is up to his normal "work-a-holic" standards this week as well.  Gobblin has cranked up his coffee-making operation and is supplying everyone with a fresh brewed "waker-upper" this morning.  Moon is apparently letting some water get back into the lake before putting the "smack-down" on another boatload of catfish as well.  

Yep, been raining all night here for a change.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is clearing up my vision already.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

*A little brekfus.*

Mrs. Moonpie made a brekfus pie with cheekun, lots of shrooms and cheese. Kinda like a souped up quiche I guess. Sure was good! Got you a little hawt sauce Chief.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Good morning EE. No shortage of the wet stuff round here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

strange b'fast moon but anytime someone else cooks I am grateful.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah Gobble it was different for sure. But it hit the spot on this rainy morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

morning girls! ain't quite back to water balloon chunkin but im getting there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Calling for temps in the 20's Thursday , Friday and Saturday at 31220 Jeff. Hope your nephew is some good help.



I'm going to find out What he doesn't know, Moon. He's one of my crew when we go on the road, good worker, just don't know what his experience is as far as what we'll be doing here. I can tell you this though, he's going to learn some tricks of the trade.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Blood, Chief, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of you drivelers.
> 
> Looks like Blood got a hiney-shot that put him into overdrive so he is right back at the workplace taking care of business.   Chief is up to his normal "work-a-holic" standards this week as well.  Gobblin has cranked up his coffee-making operation and is supplying everyone with a fresh brewed "waker-upper" this morning.  Moon is apparently letting some water get back into the lake before putting the "smack-down" on another boatload of catfish as well.
> 
> ...



Mornin EE, I got some help for a change.



Moonpie1 said:


> Mrs. Moonpie made a brekfus pie with cheekun, lots of shrooms and cheese. Kinda like a souped up quiche I guess. Sure was good! Got you a little hawt sauce Chief.


 
Heck yeah, I'd devour a plate of that right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> morning girls! ain't quite back to water balloon chunkin but im getting there!



I got yo girl.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

I think Bloodbro and Drunkbro might be sharing the same bottle! Put him to the test Jeff. I'm sure you can show him a few things. It was a soggy ride in this morning. Lot of water standing in the road. Had to be mindful and not hydroplane off into the ditch. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm innocent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

Maaaaaaaaan, you talkin 'bout slipnslide last night, I was riding the rail going in and out of the mine.  When in doubt, drop da hamma !!! 


Moonbro, you starting to itch yet ??  Quick recovery bro !! 

Bloodbro's a young'un he'll whip his shortly !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2016)

Good morning folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Mornin chicks.
How's the buttocks this mornin Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin chicks.
> How's the buttocks this mornin Blood?



Fine an dandy.. as long as I sit down slow and easy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin chicks.
> How's the buttocks this mornin Blood?





"Buttocks" she said "buttocks..." 



Good night/day all !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

Ohhhhhh, poured 5 1/2" outta the rain gauge this morning, my bird fields gonna be ruint, but the farmers sure need it !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2016)

Mernin....... gurls..........


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2016)

Second Monday of the week


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Mrs. H, Keebs and Wy. Quackbro you could always turn the dove field into a duck pond! Never really itched but it is painful as all get out! Seems to be getting better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Mornin chicks.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2016)

Lunch Call?
Georgia's Cafe cheeseburger, fries & tea........  left my breakfast AND lunch on the counter at home............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Lunch Call?
> Georgia's Cafe cheeseburger, fries & tea........  left my breakfast AND lunch on the counter at home............



Dang it gal friend. That sounds Goot tho. 

I got some left ova sloppy joes Jag and I can't eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Speaking of which, i's hawngry.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it gal friend. That sounds Goot tho.
> 
> I got some left ova sloppy joes Jag and I can't eat.


Leave your teef at work again?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Leave your teef at work again?????



Lol......didn even notice that. 

Stoopid phone try to put what it thinks you are typing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Leave your teef at work again?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhh, poured 5 1/2" outta the rain gauge this morning, my bird fields gonna be ruint, but the farmers sure need it !!


Maybe the ducks will come into your bird field.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Don't make me get froggy with you young ladies.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2016)

Afternoon my Georgia Friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.



Howdy BO$$.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2016)

Been a little busy today


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2016)

Afternoon everyone


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Lol......didn even notice that.
> 
> Stoopid phone try to put what it thinks you are typing.


 saw opening, swooped in........ couldn't resist!


Jeff C. said:


> Don't make me get froggy with you young ladies.





KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia Friends.


Hiya Charlie!

 Ya'll........ please say a prayer for me (and J), her work is already back to driving her crazy........ I swear that is what brought it on, stress AND she has the option to not answer calls/emails/texts, but dagnabit, if they didn't send them, she wouldn't have to respond!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 6, 2016)

You gottem Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Keebs said:


> saw opening, swooped in........ couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't blame ya, I would have too.  

Will do, stress is not good for anyone.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You gottem Keebs





Jeff C. said:


> Can't blame ya, I would have too.
> 
> Will do, stress is not good for anyone.


 Thank ya'll............ you'd think she was workin at herdin goats instead of grown adults!
Welp, Iz gonna call it day, see ya'll on the other side!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

Afternoon/evening all !!!  Last one!!! 


Prayers sent to those that need 'em, which purtay much covers ALL of us !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2016)

Later . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon/evening all !!!  Last one!!!
> 
> 
> Prayers sent to those that need 'em, which purtay much covers ALL of us !!!



 

Have a good'un Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

Think Jag and I will eat some chili tonight. It ought to be seasoned up good now...been 2 days since we made it. Wish that cold spell was already here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon/evening all !!!  Last one!!!
> 
> 
> Prayers sent to those that need 'em, which purtay much covers ALL of us !!!



Dang. I'm impressed. Couldn't have said it betta myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2016)

Evening all.

Chief how was the chili?

hey MsH22


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prayers sent to those that need 'em, which purtay much covers ALL of us !!!



You swanged that Eastwing down and drove that 20 penny down with one swing on that one bro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Chief how was the chili?
> 
> hey MsH22



Too good, but not quite asspicy as I would've preferred. MizT was reigning me in on the bite. 

I still ate too much though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2016)

Venison meat loaf, mash taters and pole beans. Comfort food.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Venison meat loaf, mash taters and pole beans. Comfort food.



Pics or yous be a lion.. er um .... A liar!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Still warm outside this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

psketti


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Had sketti Moanday night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood. I'm sure EE and Jeff aren't far behind along with Wy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

Boys I just pulled off the best balloon drop of my life! Just sent 3 at once down 2 levels and hit target with all 3! I did cheat a little by hitting the cage on top of the lift truck... None the less mission complete!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good to see you are feeling better. Was Drunkbro spotting for you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good to see you are feeling better. Was Drunkbro spotting for you?



Na, he was chillaxin in the shop


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

It is time for Blood to get a raise as he has reached the level of "maximum target achievement" with a triple header balloon drop !!!!!!    

Blood, thanks for your p/m and I know that you are serious too.  

Why have I had CHILI on my mind all night now.  It surely sounds good especially with this COLDER weather moving in.  I think that a big bowl would hit the spot just right.

And speaking of food....yesterday afternoon, after leaving one of my customer's plants, I made the terrible mistake of stopping by a fast food place named "COOK-OUT".  I could not eat a BBQ sandwich or a small cheeseburger OR even the onion rings that I bought.  I had to throw it all in the trash after just one bite of each one.  How can you screw up the taste of onion rings so bad is beyond me.  That was some of most awful tasting food that I have ever tasted and I will NEVER set foot in one of those restaurants again.  Well, the tea did taste decent however.

Now back to our regular scheduled programming.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good hump day morning EE and I see Chief rolling in. How did your projects go yesterday Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE.

I slept in this morning Moon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning EE and I see Chief rolling in. How did your projects go yesterday Chief?



Not good at all, nephew never showed up. I fired him him in a text yesterday and still haven't heard from him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not good at all, nephew never showed up. I fired him him in a text yesterday and still haven't heard from him.





morning chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good hump day morning EE and I see Chief rolling in. How did your projects go yesterday Chief?



hey EE and Moonbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning chief



Good morning gobblein, I just hope it wasn't some bad reason why he didn't show up and no communication.

I sent him a text yesterday morning telling him I had to get Jag to work and gave him my garage code so he could get in if I was not here when he arrived. No answer. 3 hours later, I sent him another one saying never mind on working, still haven't heard from him.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 7, 2016)

Mornin' my Woodys Brothers ...Moon , Gooblin'
 , Blood , Eagle Eye ...I hope y'all have a great day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' my Woodys Brothers ...Moon , Gooblin'
> , Blood , Eagle Eye ...I hope y'all have a great day



We not a Woody' brother?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning Nuge, you do the same. Dang Chief. Hope all is ok with nephew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Nuge, you do the same. Dang Chief. Hope all is ok with nephew.



He's got a bad rep for communication skills. So, I'm going on his history, but yeah I hope so too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2016)

Good Morning to you Chief and Nugefan too.


Will try to check back in later.......Just thinking about SnowHunter's birthday makes me realize how much I miss her smiling face and her comments here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Chief and Nugefan too.
> 
> 
> Will try to check back in later.......Just thinking about SnowHunter's birthday makes me realize how much I miss her smiling face and her comments here.



Yep, she was fun.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We not a Woody' brother?



Sorry Bra , momentary lapse of reason .... 

yous my Woodys brother too , to , two ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' my Woodys Brothers ...Moon , Gooblin'
> , Blood , Eagle Eye ...I hope y'all have a great day



It's just easier to say "mernin errybody".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Sorry Bra , momentary lapse of reason ....
> 
> yous my Woodys brother too , to , two ...



I forgive you! (man hug) 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's just easier to say "mernin errybody".


 

Yeah, but I like saying, "Mornin Amigo".


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

It's going to be a sad day when Trump gets the WALL built and I have to say, "Adios Amigo".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It's going to be a sad day when Trump gets the WALL built and I have to say, "Adios Amigo".



I ain't goin nowhere.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't goin nowhere.......



You gon be covered up in work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Miguel gon be the highest paid messican in America.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Too good, but not quite asspicy as I would've preferred. MizT was reigning me in on the bite.
> 
> I still ate too much though.





"asspicy..."  Don't want no chili from Chiefbro . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2016)

Chiefbro be making buttchili . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2016)

Any of my bro's and sista's plan on coming down for the Gathering ??  

Champ's got plenty of room and a really pretty place, I've got land that borders his, there's a RV park across the street, and Hamburg is 17 minutes away.  Motel in town is 10 minutes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2016)

^^^^^^^^^ hehe


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

Forget the peach or the Apple on New year's..... Y'all come over an watch da water balloons drop! Bam!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

Mernin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "asspicy..."  Don't want no chili from Chiefbro . . .



I figured you'd catch that. 

Can't believe gobblein didn't comment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I figured you'd catch that.
> 
> Can't believe gobblein didn't comment.


 I giggled when I saw it but didn"t wanna *call you out* ~~again~~


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


 Mernin sweet cheeks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of my bro's and sista's plan on coming down for the Gathering ??
> 
> Champ's got plenty of room and a really pretty place, I've got land that borders his, there's a RV park across the street, and Hamburg is 17 minutes away.  Motel in town is 10 minutes.


 

I'd like to come, just can't commit with all that Ive got going on. MizT is being worked to death with long and crazy hours.

We are both about burnt out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!






Keebs said:


> I giggled when I saw it but didn"t wanna *call you out* ~~again~~



Mornin gals. 

I was hoping you would


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning Quackbro , Keebs and Mrs. H. Everyone best be putting some far wood on da porch for this weekend! Gonna be a cold one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning errybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ponds are full.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning Moon... Morning Quackbrohole!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gals.
> 
> I was hoping you would





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro , Keebs and Mrs. H. Everyone best be putting some far wood on da porch for this weekend! Gonna be a cold one!


I sure wish I had the wood stove, nuttin better'n a fire place i.m.o.!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning errybody!


Hey you!


mudracing101 said:


> Ponds are full.


mine isn't........... not even a puddle........... stoopid sand...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

We got our wood Moonbro... Bring on the cold!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of my bro's and sista's plan on coming down for the Gathering ??
> 
> Champ's got plenty of room and a really pretty place, I've got land that borders his, there's a RV park across the street, and Hamburg is 17 minutes away.  Motel in town is 10 minutes.





Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to come, just can't commit with all that Ive got going on. MizT is being worked to death with long and crazy hours.
> 
> We are both about burnt out.


Who's gonna make da coffee


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro , Keebs and Mrs. H. Everyone best be putting some far wood on da porch for this weekend! Gonna be a cold one!


Had our first fire last Sunday. The fireplace will be going all weekend at the Cafe 356. Got my niece coming over for our annual Christmas cookie/treats bake off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I sure wish I had the wood stove, nuttin better'n a fire place i.m.o.!
> 
> Hey you!
> 
> mine isn't........... not even a puddle........... stoopid sand...



Well, at least I made you look. You just didn take the bait, this time. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's gonna make da coffee
> 
> Had our first fire last Sunday. The fireplace will be going all weekend at the Cafe 356. Got my niece coming over for our annual Christmas cookie/treats bake off.



I'm sure there's some coffee drinkers besides me that will be there, gobblein makes enough for a busy truck stop every Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

Morning 







Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of my bro's and sista's plan on coming down for the Gathering ??
> 
> Champ's got plenty of room and a really pretty place, I've got land that borders his, there's a RV park across the street, and Hamburg is 17 minutes away.  Motel in town is 10 minutes.






What gathering and when is it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?





Wycliff said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=882273


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=882273



Thanks, I found it. I'll be working


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey Ladies, Mrs. Hawtnet and Keebsy..

Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

What up Wycliff?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Thanks, I found it. I'll be working


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 7, 2016)

Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side 
Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3

Over 500 in just parts


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side
> Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3
> 
> Over 500 in just parts



That stinks bro... If anyone can fix it you can! 
What do you think a Chevy 350 crate motor with only 4K miles is worth? The motor I put in the boys truck is not hurt.... I need to sell it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side
> Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3
> 
> Over 500 in just parts


 
Not 100% sure but think my truck has at least 2 @ about $300.00 each. Hopefully I'm wrong when I do have to replace them.

Yep, that sux.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side
> Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3
> 
> Over 500 in just parts



Take them off and skrate pipe it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any of my bro's and sista's plan on coming down for the Gathering ??
> 
> Champ's got plenty of room and a really pretty place, I've got land that borders his, there's a RV park across the street, and Hamburg is 17 minutes away.  Motel in town is 10 minutes.


 I'll see what I can do............... you & Mizz Dawn may have to make some phone calls.


mudracing101 said:


> Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side
> Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3
> 
> Over 500 in just parts


go ahead & order an Idle Air Control Valve for a 92 Geo Tracker, it'll help with shipping I'm sure and you won't even notice the extra.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Take them off and skrate pipe it



Then put some DDR's on it so it all fancy an what not! DDR= DDR= drug dealers rims!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Then put some DDR's on it so it all fancy an what not! DDR= DDR= drug dealers rims!



And cupholders and yeti stickers


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2016)

Afternoon to yall down in The State.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

Afternoon Charlie


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon to yall down in The State.


 Hiya Charlie!


Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>



You gonna break the wall, that'll be something else you gotta fix


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Daughters Jeep started skipping yesterday. No plug wires on that thing..It has a series of what looks like coil packs that run down the side
> Codes also showed bad Catalytic converter, i thought how bad could that be? There is 3
> 
> Over 500 in just parts





It's a DODGE bro biggest hunka chunk EVA made !!!  Good luck !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a DODGE bro biggest hunka chunk EVA made !!!  Good luck !!!



Could be worse, it could be a Ford


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2016)

Why we talkin Ducks n Forts in hear?

Evenin Drippers


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 7, 2016)

Evening amigo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I figured you'd catch that.
> 
> Can't believe gobblein didn't comment.





Keebs said:


> I giggled when I saw it but didn"t wanna *call you out* ~~again~~



Saw it and wondered why the censor didn't gig you.




Jeff C. said:


> Well, at least I made you look. You just didn take the bait, this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there's some coffee drinkers besides me that will be there, gobblein makes enough for a busy truck stop every Mornin.



And it gets drinked, dranked, drunk every day.


----------



## bigelow (Dec 7, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Saw it and wondered why the censor didn't gig you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because we self moderate and we drank a lot of everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Hey



Sup bigs?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2016)

Live from werk


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Stupid 11m to 11m today an tomorrow!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

I need to kill some deerz ... between me and the kids we usually kill 5 to 7 deer a year ... keep 4 for ourselves and give the others to family. so far only one deer and my daughter kilt that one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2016)

blood thought the son kilt one too?

today is supposed to be a normal day whatever that is.

get your cup as it is brewed


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> blood thought the son kilt one too?
> 
> today is supposed to be a normal day whatever that is.
> 
> get your cup as it is brewed



I stand corrected .. yes he did kill a doe back in bow season! I had forgotten about that!

morning Gobble!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2016)

morning moonbro


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

6 mo eyewerez


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2016)

Happy Thursday to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the other sleeping drivelers this morning.

My alarm went off earlier this morning and I just kept right on sleeping for some crazy reason.  I guess that I needed to get a few extra winks today.

Gobblin, Thanks for the fresh brewed "high octane" coffee this morning as it is helping to clear the cobwebs from my eyes. 

Maybe Chief will be along shortly with some left-over chili to share as that does sound like a good lunch today with this colder weather moving in.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Good morning EE. Yeah Gobbles coffee hit the spot this morning. Don't look like much front porching fer a few days Bloodbro. Unless it's a mid day sit. After 12 hr shifts it would be tough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Moanin blood, gobblein, Moon, EE. Made myself rollover for a few more zzzz'z.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Morning Chief. A little extra sleep is a bonus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. A little extra sleep is a bonus.



I'll sure take it when I get it, Moon.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That stinks bro... If anyone can fix it you can!
> What do you think a Chevy 350 crate motor with only 4K miles is worth? The motor I put in the boys truck is not hurt.... I need to sell it!


All depends on how bad some one needs one. Why you gonna sell a motor without the truck? what i miss? 
I bought the cats that hook directly to the manifold, they come two together. Pops had it fixed for her before i got off work That was great



Wycliff said:


> Take them off and skrate pipe it


I would if it was mine, but dont want her riding around in something that sounds like a log truck, been there done that.


Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can do............... you & Mizz Dawn may have to make some phone calls.
> 
> go ahead & order an Idle Air Control Valve for a 92 Geo Tracker, it'll help with shipping I'm sure and you won't even notice the extra.............


Too late



Wycliff said:


> And cupholders and yeti stickers


She's already put the yeti sticker on it Guess who had to buy her the yeti so she'd have the sticker



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a DODGE bro biggest hunka chunk EVA made !!!  Good luck !!!


true fact


Wycliff said:


> Could be worse, it could be a Ford


Truer fact



Keebs said:


> Mernin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!




Morning Ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

MUD! You can buy the stickers without buying the cooler, silly.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Mud, Wy and Mrs. H.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MUD! You can buy the stickers without buying the cooler, silly.


too late!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Mud, Wy and Mrs. H.


 Hiya Moon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning EE. Yeah Gobbles coffee hit the spot this morning. Don't look like much front porching fer a few days Bloodbro. Unless it's a mid day sit. After 12 hr shifts it would be tough!





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin blood, gobblein, Moon, EE. Made myself rollover for a few more zzzz'z.



Morning friends.. no porch sitting today! Came home to a non-functioning heat pump...  thank you Lord for this wood stove! 
Tossed a small handful of pencil size sticks of lighter knot in there with two pieces of oak and bam... Toasty fire! 

Y'all have a great day today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

mernin..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning friends.. no porch sitting today! Came home to a non-functioning heat pump...  thank you Lord for this wood stove!
> Tossed a small handful of pencil size sticks of lighter knot in there with two pieces of oak and bam... Toasty fire!
> 
> Y'all have a great day today!


 the sayin is true........ "Country Folks WILL Survive"!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> mernin..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

Dawn bought some "Star Shower" lights like you see on TV, man those things are too COOL !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. Better get that heat pump fixed before the weekend Blood. Mil might get cold. I do love our wood heater.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> the sayin is true........ "Country Folks WILL Survive"!!



Thank God I'm a country boy... That would be a great song!!!
The B is for Bryce!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Tried to talk Mrs. Moonpie into some of those........ looks like I will be on the ladder putting up the icicle lights again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. Better get that heat pump fixed before the weekend Blood. Mil might get cold. I do love our wood heater.



We have one that heats downstairs and one that heats upstairs with the wood stove on the main... I will be fine.. actually I'm kinda glad .. every time I hear it come on I can picture money flying out the window!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank God I'm a country boy... That would be a great song!!!
> The B is for Bryce!


That's niiiiiiice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

Having some of Charlie's kuntray ham . .  delish !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> That's niiiiiiice!


Thank you kindly Keebs!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Having some of Charlie's kuntray ham . .  delish !!



I bet it is!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having some of Charlie's kuntray ham . .  delish !!


I was gonna give mine a try this weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thank you kindly Keebs!
> 
> 
> I bet it is!



You werkin tonight ??




Keebs said:


> I was gonna give mine a try this weekend!




It's off the chain Keebs !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

Moonbro, how's da shangles ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought some "Star Shower" lights like you see on TV, man those things are too COOL !!!


Quack GON git high and think he's being taken over by da aliens. 


blood on the ground said:


> Thank God I'm a country boy... That would be a great song!!!
> The B is for Bryce!


NICE!!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Tried to talk Mrs. Moonpie into some of those........ looks like I will be on the ladder putting up the icicle lights again!


I go the easy route. Lighted garland around the front door. I have to decorate myself and I AINT getting on a ladder. Nope. Not gonna happen. NO SIR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Turkey sammiches........

How y'all iz?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Oh, meat loaf and mash-r-taters for dipping.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn bought some "Star Shower" lights like you see on TV, man those things are too COOL !!!



Somebody stole mine out of my yard


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Think I'm going to wire the old electric fence controller to the next one I get


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody stole mine out of my yard



Caint have nothin.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Lil Wy stared out the window for an hour after he found it missing


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy stared out the window for an hour after he found it missing


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy stared out the window for an hour after he found it missing



Hate a low down thief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Wy, how bright was that thing? I've got a neighbor that had something like that last year and it was pretty dim.

They placed a good ways out in the yard so it would hit the entire front of the house, but it was very dim. They had to turn just about every light around the house off to see the dim blue spots everywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Stoopid phone


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Fixin to go insulate all the outdoor water spigots. I don't think it's going to be cold enough to do them damage, but ain't taking any chances. Ol home place too, even though I drained them the other day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go insulate all the outdoor water spigots. I don't think it's going to be cold enough to do them damage, but ain't taking any chances. Ol home place too, even though I drained them the other day.



I'm not even allowed to TOUCH the outside water spigots. Thank you very much.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, how bright was that thing? I've got a neighbor that had something like that last year and it was pretty dim.
> 
> They placed a good ways out in the yard so it would hit the entire front of the house, but it was very dim. They had to turn just about every light around the house off to see the dim blue spots everywhere.



It was pretty bright, but don't know how it would be a long ways off. My yard isn't that big of a yard


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm not even allowed to TOUCH the outside water spigots. Thank you very much.


 How come?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 8, 2016)

if i remembers correctly; she fergits to turn them off????


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How come?





hdm03 said:


> if i remembers correctly; she fergits to turn them off????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Evening everyone. Shangles are getting better Quackbro. That's on my list today too Chief among a few others. Dang Wy! Fence charger sounds like a good idea, make sure to wet the area around it good!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everyone. Shangles are getting better Quackbro. That's on my list today too Chief among a few others. Dang Wy! Fence charger sounds like a good idea, make sure to wet the area around it good!


I remembered something else.......... it was for the chickenpox, Mama made an oatmeal paste & put on me & my sis when we had them...........  I hate it for you & Quack, ya'll tough, but that mess is miserable, I've had family & friends that had it too....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack GON git high and think he's being taken over by da aliens.
> 
> NICE!!!!
> 
> I go the easy route. Lighted garland around the front door. I have to decorate myself and I AINT getting on a ladder. Nope. Not gonna happen. NO SIR.




Stared at the lights for hours last night, glad I quit getting high, I'd still be in the yard...






Wycliff said:


> Somebody stole mine out of my yard





Wycliff said:


> Lil Wy stared out the window for an hour after he found it missing





Jeff C. said:


> Wy, how bright was that thing? I've got a neighbor that had something like that last year and it was pretty dim.
> 
> They placed a good ways out in the yard so it would hit the entire front of the house, but it was very dim. They had to turn just about every light around the house off to see the dim blue spots everywhere.





The one's we got, you can see for miles . . . 




Keebs said:


> I remembered something else.......... it was for the chickenpox, Mama made an oatmeal paste & put on me & my sis when we had them...........  I hate it for you & Quack, ya'll tough, but that mess is miserable, I've had family & friends that had it too....





Tried the oatmeal paste, Sue keeps licking it off me.  Oh wait a minute . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stared at the lights for hours last night, glad I quit getting high, I'd still be in the yard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MUD! You can buy the stickers without buying the cooler, silly.



For real?!?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrrrrr, left the back door open now there's flies up in hera.


Kilt tu, one left . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> How come?





hdm03 said:


> if i remembers correctly; she fergits to turn them off????



This is what I posted in 2013 when Jeff fa fa mentioned winterizing his water spigots. I'll NEVA forget it. 

"I'm in BIG Twouble. I was covering up the spigots and making sure the water was off real good and I broke the spigot off. I got REAL wet and ran out front to turn water to house off. Now we don't have water OR heat. I'm very nervous waiting on H22 to get home. 

I was juss tryin to help."


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tried the oatmeal paste, Sue keeps licking it off me.  Oh wait a minute . . .





mudracing101 said:


> For real?!?!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is what I posted in 2013 when Jeff fa fa mentioned winterizing his water spigots. I'll NEVA forget it.
> 
> "I'm in BIG Twouble. I was covering up the spigots and making sure the water was off real good and I broke the spigot off. I got REAL wet and ran out front to turn water to house off. Now we don't have water OR heat. I'm very nervous waiting on H22 to get home.
> 
> I was juss tryin to help."


 I remembered...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I remembered...........




Every time Jeff fa fa mentions spigots, my stomach turns flips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This is what I posted in 2013 when Jeff fa fa mentioned winterizing his water spigots. I'll NEVA forget it.
> 
> "I'm in BIG Twouble. I was covering up the spigots and making sure the water was off real good and I broke the spigot off. I got REAL wet and ran out front to turn water to house off. Now we don't have water OR heat. I'm very nervous waiting on H22 to get home.
> 
> I was juss tryin to help."



Ouch.....I'll try to NEVER mention it in your presence again.

Hope yours don't freeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Every time Jeff fa fa mentions spigots, my stomach turns flips.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

MizTuTu = leaky spigot


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stared at the lights for hours last night, glad I quit getting high, I'd still be in the yard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What brand Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What brand Quack?





"star shower..."


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "star shower..."


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "star shower..."



That's the same kind I HAD


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

OK. this aint funny. I JUST got finished painting my nails and the ads on the side of the GON forum is all nail polish.



amibeingwatched.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 8, 2016)

And no. I don't have them long fake nails. smh-ing


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. this aint funny. I JUST got finished painting my nails and the ads on the side of GON is all nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> amibeingwatched.


 nOwAy!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. this aint funny. I JUST got finished painting my nails and the ads on the side of the GON forum is all nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> amibeingwatched.



I like that color.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OK. this aint funny. I JUST got finished painting my nails and the ads on the side of the GON forum is all nail polish.
> 
> 
> 
> amibeingwatched.



 I hope not mine are American red cross


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 8, 2016)

Howdy folks. Shut the valve off feeding all the spigots to the back yard and fish cleaning table. Bled them off then used air compressor to blow rest of water out to the last one on the line. Been doing this since I ran this line and never had a problem. No spigots where harmed in this operation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2016)

jsut finished putting lights in the well house here and disconnecting all the hoses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I hope not mine are American red cross



Uh Uhhh 



Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy folks. Shut the valve off feeding all the spigots to the back yard and fish cleaning table. Bled them off then used air compressor to blow rest of water out to the last one on the line. Been doing this since I ran this line and never had a problem. No spigots where harmed in this operation.





gobbleinwoods said:


> jsut finished putting lights in the well house here and disconnecting all the hoses.




Yep, don't want no frozen pipes nowhere. All you have to do is goo back a couple years ago when we had some single digit temps I believe. Amigo and DDD warned people about freezing pipes. Sure enough, quite a few people came telling the damage they incurred with burst pipes that poured in their homes, ceilings, walls, walls and floor so.

Evenin fellas......playin with new Star Shower lights and enjoying this bowl of hot chili.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Uhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Got to get another one soon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2016)

Morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

Jus chillin .... Maytag man tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

I been capturing the flag a lot lately..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

Drunkbro just staggered in from being out on the rail yard... Claims he almost caught a rabbit and an armadillo ... Mmmmkay... I sure wish he would catch a Train!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Jus chillin .... Maytag man tonight



Then why you working 12's?

morning bloodbro

early with the coffee but it sure tastes good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then why you working 12's?
> 
> morning bloodbro
> 
> early with the coffee but it sure tastes good.



covering another persons vacation


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> covering another persons vacation



That is what I figured but you never can tell what else might of been happening.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Chief (who just walked in the door) and to all the COLD sleepy drivelers out there this morning.

Did my best to get some sleep last night BUT it didn't work to well.  I kept reliving the nightmare of my late wife dying 10 years ago today in the OMNI Hotel while my Daughter and I were next door in the Georgia Dome watching my Lincoln County football team playing in the High School Football Playoffs.  I was invited to go back to the Dome today especially to watch Thomson play for the State Championship but I couldn't handle that on this 10th anniversary.

I did promise to go to a special get-together of the Cardiology Department at the hospital this afternoon as that is where my wife spent the majority of her life during the the last 6 1/2 years of her life.  Everyone of these wonderful care-givers are just like close family members to us since back in June of 2000. 

I hope that all of you will stay warm today and have an easy work day as well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon. I reckon EE is attempting to get a few extra winks this Mornin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon. I reckon EE is attempting to get a few extra winks this Mornin.



No, I was behind the door typing when you walked in the door and didn't see me !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Dang Mike, sorry to hear that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No, I was behind the door typing when you walked in the door and didn't see me !!!



It wasn't the closet door was it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, gobblein, Moon. I reckon EE is attempting to get a few extra winks this Mornin.



morning Chief,  got plans for the outside projects today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Went to use the rest room late last night, walked into the restroom and hear shower head dripping pretty bad. I turned it on and back off and it's just dripping like crazy. 

What next?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Went to use the rest room late last night, walked into the restroom and hear shower head dripping pretty bad. I turned it on and back off and it's just dripping like crazy.
> 
> What next?



I'm guessing a shower valve replacement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm guessing a shower valve replacement.



Hopefully it backs up to a closet or wall that isn't tiled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Mernin Drippers. Hope all is well. 

Up against the deadline clock today, on TWO jobs.......

Y'all have fun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Drippers. Hope all is well.
> 
> Up against the deadline clock today, on TWO jobs.......
> 
> Y'all have fun!



Hope you don't have to go package hunting today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief,  got plans for the outside projects today?



No sir, I've shifted mostly to interior projects for now. I've got a few more Windows to complete on far side of house. I do have a gutter that's leaking in a 90 on back porch, but I broke down and bought a can of Flex Seal. (white)


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Mornin Amigo, git r done!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hopefully it backs up to a closet or wall that isn't tiled.



Yessir, there's a garden tub on the back side and fortunately the valve is above the tile backsplash around the tub.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, I've shifted mostly to interior projects for now. I've got a few more Windows to complete on far side of house. I do have a gutter that's leaking in a 90 on back porch, but I broke down and bought a can of Flex Seal. (white)



I've been curious about how good Flex Seal is so give us a product review.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been curious about how good Flex Seal is so give us a product review.



Yessir me too. I just happen to spot it in Walmart and grabbed a can of each black and white.

 MizT just got out of the shower about 30 mins ago and it's not leaking now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning Chief,Miggy and EE. Hope it's not too serious Chief. That's a lot to do on a Friday Miggy! You can do it! Mike got you and Teresa in our prayers. And also on this day especially.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No, I was behind the door typing when you walked in the door and didn't see me !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> It wasn't the closet door was it?



No, it was the kitchen door as I was in there looking for some breakfast.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Drippers. Hope all is well.
> 
> Up against the deadline clock today, on TWO jobs.......
> 
> Y'all have fun!





Jeff C. said:


> No sir, I've shifted mostly to interior projects for now. I've got a few more Windows to complete on far side of house. I do have a gutter that's leaking in a 90 on back porch, but I broke down and bought a can of Flex Seal. (white)



Dang, Jeffro, Miggy, and several others, ya'll are just working too hard these days.  I think that all of you need to take the day off and enjoy a long weekend instead.





gobbleinwoods said:


> I've been curious about how good Flex Seal is so give us a product review.



Gobblin, I have been wondering about how well that Flex Seal product works too.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Miggy and EE. Hope it's not too serious Chief. That's a lot to do on a Friday Miggy! You can do it! Mike got you and Teresa in our prayers. And also on this day especially.



Moon, thanks bro, I appreciate it too.


Now, I've got to get busy and get a shower and get a bunch of things done before noon today.  I will catch back up sometime later today.  Hope all of you stay warm out there in this cold air for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

off da hook for OT today... 30 mo minits


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief,Miggy and EE. Hope it's not too serious Chief. That's a lot to do on a Friday Miggy! You can do it! Mike got you and Teresa in our prayers. And also on this day especially.



It was just the shower head constantly dripping fast in the shower, but after her shower this morning it has quit. Like I said, when I turned it on and back off last night when I heard it, it seemed to get worse.

Now, no dripping at all. Usually once they start to drip, they don't just quit on their own. I'm dumbfounded, but that's not all that unusual.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> off da hook for OT today... 30 mo minits


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope you snag one this morning Bloodbro! I'm headed to the camp after work today and try my luck also. Gonna be a chilly morning tomorrow! You front porching or in the stand?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Porch today stand tomorrow



Next early Fall, plant a pansy flower bed right off your porch. They'll come to devour them, but you might have to hunt after dark or before daylight. Ask me how I know.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning. Get off today and i'm gonna have to winterize my spigots. I do like Moon and turn the main water off and then blow the rest out with compressed air. Then load the polaris and bog truck, gonna go play in the mud tomorrow. Gonna be cold.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning Mudbro. Using the compressor makes sure all the above ground lines are empty. Got me a buddy heater with an adapter hose to run off of a 20 lb tank. Gonna use it tomorrow in my new box blind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mudbro. Using the compressor makes sure all the above ground lines are empty. Got me a buddy heater with an adapter hose to run off of a 20 lb tank. Gonna use it tomorrow in my new box blind.



Smart move Moonbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

It should keep it pretty comfortable. And I can use it to warm up a bisket or sammich for a mid morning snack.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Mornin.......... got the office to myself, only ONE of my guys showed up, but he only has to put in 4 hours............ me?  I MIGHT get to leave early!
Secret Santa Picture Thread now open..........

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=887523


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin.......... got the office to myself, only ONE of my guys showed up, but he only has to put in 4 hours............ me?  I MIGHT get to leave early!
> Secret Santa Picture Thread now open..........
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=887523



Mornin.....schweeet on the SS......And 1/2 day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....schweeet on the SS......And 1/2 day.


HE gets to only put in 1/2 day, I'll be here until 4:00/4:30............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh, 4:00-4:30 must be early. Not in my book.....might as well stay til 5:00.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh, 4:00-4:30 must be early. Not in my book.....might as well stay til 5:00.


 It is for me............. nope, ain't stayin till 5:00!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

I reckon I'll go wire some 3way dimmer switches. I bought some yesterday to change out some incandescent stairwell sconces going up to Jag's bedroom and replaced them with LED lights.

Wired them up yesterday afternoon late right before dark, turned them on and....WA LA....LED lighting in the stairwell. 

Went to dim them and.......I had strobe lights.   

Had to go back and get a different dimmer because the ones I had weren't listed in the LED light paper work as accommodating to that specific light.  I discovered it in the paperwork after installing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Local radio station doing a fund drive for Children's Healthcare of ATL. formally known as Scottish Rite. Brought back some bad memories. I cried the whole way to work. Now I'm a hawt mess.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Mrs. H Cool SS stuff! Strobe light down the stairs could be tricky Jeff! Thinking about leaving early today myself.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Dang Mandy I'm sorry.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Mandy I'm sorry.



It's all good. I woulda had you  if you coulda seen me pushing the buttons for other radio stations. The drive was on 3 of the stations I have programmed.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

That would be my luck too. Hey Quackbro, I see you peeking in.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Local radio station doing a fund drive for Children's Healthcare of ATL. formally known as Scottish Rite. Brought back some bad memories. I cried the whole way to work. Now I'm a hawt mess.


You're always "hawt", my dear sista!


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Mrs. H Cool SS stuff! Strobe light down the stairs could be tricky Jeff! Thinking about leaving early today myself.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning friends !!! 

Last day off, got seben skraight starting tomorrow night. 

Reckon I'm gonna hafta swap out the short pants.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Probably one of your wiser moves Quackbro.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

i ready fer spring


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i ready fer spring



Forget Spring. I'm ready for Summer! 
H22 already counting the days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Probably one of your wiser moves Quackbro.




"Wiser. ." 





hdm03 said:


> i ready fer spring




Hiya lil fella !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

I would gladly pay $$$ to have Sinclair and Hom03 come to a gathering !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Seriously. Winter=Winterizing EVERYTHING. Huge plant in the house. Putting on socks every morning. Stuck inside. Things of that nature. 
Summer= No worries. Slide on the flips flops and out the door. Eat supper on the patio. Run under the sprinkler when you get hot. Things of that nature.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I would gladly pay $$$ to have Sinclair and Hom03 come to a gathering !!



I'll chip in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Just read in these new dimmers that only one can be used in a 3way situation. So, you can only dim them from the bottom of the stairs or top, not both like I could before with incandescent lights with a dimmer at both locations. Right now it works fine full bright, about half dimmed, and full dimmed. Anything between half dimmed and full dimmed is strobes. 

I guess I have to return one of these now and just get a single pole switch for either the top or bottom of the stairs. 

Where would y'all put the dimmer....top or bottom?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I would gladly pay $$$ to have Sinclair and Hom03 come to a gathering !!



Might have to pay to get them to leave.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just read in these new dimmers that only one can be used in a 3way situation. So, you can only dim them from the bottom of the stairs or top, not both like I could before with incandescent lights with a dimmer at both locations. Right now it works fine full bright, about half dimmed, and full dimmed. Anything between half dimmed and full dimmed is strobes.
> 
> I guess I have to return one of these now and just get a single pole switch for either the top or bottom of the stairs.
> 
> Where would y'all put the dimmer....top or bottom?



I can crawl up stairs, but I tend to fall down em. Juss saying.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can crawl up stairs, but I tend to fall down em. Juss saying.



So full strobe don't work for you then.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll chip in.








Jeff C. said:


> Just read in these new dimmers that only one can be used in a 3way situation. So, you can only dim them from the bottom of the stairs or top, not both like I could before with incandescent lights with a dimmer at both locations. Right now it works fine full bright, about half dimmed, and full dimmed. Anything between half dimmed and full dimmed is strobes.
> 
> I guess I have to return one of these now and just get a single pole switch for either the top or bottom of the stairs.
> 
> Where would y'all put the dimmer....top or bottom?




Another conundrum for the Chiefbro . . . 






Jeff C. said:


> Might have to pay to get them to leave.









mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can crawl up stairs, but I tend to fall down em. Juss saying.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning friends !!!
> 
> Last day off, got seben skraight starting tomorrow night.
> 
> Reckon I'm gonna hafta swap out the short pants.


Nawww just wear leg warmers until January............ 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forget Spring. I'm ready for Summer!
> H22 already counting the days.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seriously. Winter=Winterizing EVERYTHING. Huge plant in the house. Putting on socks every morning. Stuck inside. Things of that nature.
> Summer= No worries. Slide on the flips flops and out the door. Eat supper on the patio. Run under the sprinkler when you get hot. Things of that nature.


  


Jeff C. said:


> Might have to pay to get them to leave.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Owning 5 vehicles SUCKS, insurance,gas,tires,servicing, etc.  Sumpin gotta go.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Owning 5 vehicles SUCKS, insurance,gas,tires,servicing, etc.  Sumpin gotta go.



Speaking of conumbdrums....


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just read in these new dimmers that only one can be used in a 3way situation. So, you can only dim them from the bottom of the stairs or top, not both like I could before with incandescent lights with a dimmer at both locations. Right now it works fine full bright, about half dimmed, and full dimmed. Anything between half dimmed and full dimmed is strobes.
> 
> I guess I have to return one of these now and just get a single pole switch for either the top or bottom of the stairs.
> 
> Where would y'all put the dimmer....top or bottom?



sounds like dimmer is overloaded , LED dimmers are lamp style specific , I think they will only dim about 25% of capacity of the load ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of conumbdrums....





Yep..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> sounds like dimmer is overloaded , LED dimmers are lamp style specific , I think they will only dim about 25% of capacity of the load ....





That's what I was gonna say . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> sounds like dimmer is overloaded , LED dimmers are lamp style specific , I think they will only dim about 25% of capacity of the load ....



Yessir, first set of dimmers I got were'nt listed for this particular style. The second set, which is what is wired up now states only one can be used in a 3way situation. I'm just now learning about LED....the hard way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> sounds like dimmer is overloaded , LED dimmers are lamp style specific , I think they will only dim about 25% of capacity of the load ....






He could be low on LED fluid. .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep..



Got any Idea which ones you are going to get rid of ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He could be low on LED fluid. .



LED = Limited Education Disorder


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Did some research on dimmers and LED yesterday and there are still issues that aren't yet resolved in that technology.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 9, 2016)

LED's have come a long way , I have been putting the GE light sticks in fixtures here lately and man how much more light they put out .... and way less heat in the fixture .....only drawback is you can hear a little EMF buzz in them when they are on ....




Jeff C. said:


> LED = Limited Education Disorder



Lol ....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> LED = Limited Education Disorder


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> LED's have come a long way , I have been putting the GE light sticks in fixtures here lately and man how much more light they put out .... and way less heat in the fixture .....only drawback is you can hear a little EMF buzz in them when they are on ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nugebro, you got any idea why, according to these particular dimmers being used in a 3way, the dimmer switch paper work states only one dimmer can be used? Dimmer on one end and a single pole switch on the other, unlike incandescent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Check out these LED lights/bulbs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

On dim....


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I would gladly pay $$$ to have Sinclair and Hom03 come to a gathering !!



Be careful, I am only 40 miles away if in Hancock, so I might swing in that metal pot party.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got any Idea which ones you are going to get rid of ?




No. 




Jeff C. said:


> LED = Limited Education Disorder




Substitue "Driveler" for Disorder . . 





sinclair1 said:


> Be careful, I am only 40 miles away if in Hancock, so I might swing in that metal pot party.





You're closer than that, Hancock county is only 12 miles from me !! Come on bro !!!   Good folks, good time !!


----------



## sinclair1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am way over in east lake Sinclair off cars station. It claims 40 miles, but those country miles are easy.
If I am down, I will swang in and prove I am just an OCD Billy.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

You know it's cold outside when you go outside and it's cold


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

sinclair1 said:


> I am way over in east lake Sinclair off cars station. It claims 40 miles, but those country miles are easy.
> If I am down, I will swang in and prove I am just an OCD Billy.





That would be too cool !!!  Car Station road is within spitting distance of Baldwin county ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

Chiefbro needs to post "On Topic Forum" I'ma 'bout ready to tell 'em where he can put those LED lights . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> You know it's cold outside when you go outside and it's cold



^^^Truer words have neva been spoken.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> You know it's cold outside when you go outside and it's cold





Words of wisdom from the infamous homo3 !!! 


Sigline material . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro needs to post "On Topic Forum" I'ma 'bout ready to tell 'em where he can put those LED lights . .



Where the sun don't shine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> On dim....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where the sun don't shine






If'n he was to put 'em there, it'd shine . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> You know it's cold outside when you go outside and it's cold



AVITAR! 


Well. Aint we all sexy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro needs to post "On Topic Forum" I'ma 'bout ready to tell 'em where he can put those LED lights . .



Kiss my LED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

I gots to go git mine and Jag's ears lowered....holla later.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Kiss my LED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



I ain't translatin that one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Kiss my LED.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

goodness.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

gracious.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

My bestest friend in the whole wide world just stopped by my office with a little gift for me.

While she was hear I was asking for the recipe for some hors d'oeuvres that she served. I know it sounds strange, but it was stuffed dates with some fancy Spanish cheese and thinly sliced celery sprinkled with balsamic vinegar. I asked what kind of balsamic vinegar she used because it  was so good. She said she got it in Italy.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My bestest friend in the whole wide world just stopped by my office with a little gift for me.
> 
> While she was hear I was asking for the recipe for some hors d'oeuvres that she served. I know it sounds strange, but it was stuffed dates with some fancy Spanish cheese and thinly sliced celery sprinkled with balsamic vinegar. I asked what kind of balsamic vinegar she used because it  was so good. She said she got it in Italy.


I'm sure H22 will fly ya over to git ya some!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I'm sure H22 will fly ya over to git ya some!



Now That's funny right there.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 9, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2016)

I'm outta heah!! Later Folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2016)

Evening folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Evening folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

My bestest friend gave me the most amazing smelling candle. Fraiser Fir scent. My house smells AMAZING! Aint neva heard of Thymes candles, but they will know me in the future.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

What'd I miss?

Nuttin.

Ok, tanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What'd I miss?
> 
> Nuttin.
> 
> Ok, tanks.



You and Jags ears cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and Jags ears cold



Naw, they up under our collar now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2016)

Home and I don't want to know what chief's LED is.   

howdy MsHawt22


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Two mo to go and I'm already crosseyed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and I don't want to know what chief's LED is.
> 
> howdy MsHawt22



It'll blind ya. 

Stairwell is lit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Two mo to go and I'm already crosseyed.



Tighten up, Amigo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, they up under our collar now.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and I don't want to know what chief's LED is.
> 
> howdy MsHawt22



HEY! 

Amazon prime is the best. I just ordered some THYMES Frasier fir candles. I've had the one I got today lite since 4:00 and it's still full. 
PSA....... High School football play offs on Georgia Public Broadcasting channel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HEY!
> 
> Amazon prime is the best. I just ordered some THYMES Frasier fir candles. I've had the one I got today lite since 4:00 and it's still full.
> PSA....... High School football play offs on Georgia Public Broadcasting channel.



MizT be lovin some Amazon Prime too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Bloodbro, you workin tonight?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Good evening dribblers. Made it to the camp about dark. Boiled skrimps and taters tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good evening dribblers. Made it to the camp about dark. Boiled skrimps and taters tonight.



Evenin Moon, stay toasty my friend.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

*This is feeling good tonight!*

Was beginning to wonder if it was gonna get cold enough to fire it up!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Howdy Jeff. That's the plan a good fire and a BLD!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Heck yeah!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Ate some chili last night, might eat some more tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ate some chili last night, might eat some more tonight.



You'll get da vapors.

One more rendering to go. Gonna have to wait til tomorrow. I've turned into a cyclops.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was beginning to wonder if it was gonna get cold enough to fire it up!



Dang it bro. NICE!!! 
H22 wanted to know how the roofing material was doing. I had to ask him what he was talking bout. He said shingles.  Not funny, but that's H22.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

H22 is pickling some skrimps right now the the kids party next weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gonna be good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Just look at that pretty glass from our secret Santa.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Tell H22 they are a lot better. My doctor fixed me up! That's very cool Mrs. H!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2016)

Rome just won their 1st State Championship against the "University of Buford." AWESOME!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll get da vapors.
> 
> One more rendering to go. Gonna have to wait til tomorrow. I've turned into a cyclops.



I've had them for a few months, I'm trying to distract them with the chili.

That can get exhausting.




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gonna be good.



Yes indeed!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

Hope the LEO's don't hear about Chief's LED's.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 9, 2016)

Evening BO$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2016)

Evening Moon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2016)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr

Winter sure has arrived.   28* in 30055 right now.

Going to warm up the innards with coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rome just won their 1st State Championship against the "University of Buford." AWESOME!




Mrs H, I LOVED it too !!!!!!!!!  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Winter sure has arrived.   28* in 30055 right now.
> 
> Going to warm up the innards with coffee



Your coffee does sounds good this morning and it should warm me up somewhat.  I might be nuts this morning but I am going to the country and deer hunt this morning as soon as I get a shower etc.  I slept longer than anticipated.  

Dang, I just realized that you did not get any sleep earlier tonight too based on the time of your posting !!!!!


Will probably get back home late this afternoon after hunting some and also getting things done such as getting groceries, taking out the trash, writing out checks to pay bills and getting them in the mail etc for my elderly relative up there as well.

Will catch back up later today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. 25 degrees over here on da riva! Thank god for a new box stand and a new buddy heater!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Just stuck my toe outside... Brrr


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Morning Bloodbro. You got that right!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2016)

moonbro, crank up that heater and open the door to the box blind

EE, blood and I will appreciate it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Purchased a remote start for the wife's car... This should earn me some good points!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Purchased a remote start for the wife's car... This should earn me some good points!



Oooohhhh, good idea. 

The question is; You purchased it. Did you install it yet? 

Mernin errybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oooohhhh, good idea.
> 
> The question is; You purchased it. Did you install it yet?
> 
> Mernin errybody.



I'm going to have it installed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to have it installed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Morning Amigo! You get caught up yesterday? I'm going in Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE, and Amigo this frigid Mornin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Amigo! You get caught up yesterday? I'm going in Gobble.


Nope....... Have one more rendering to do on this project, then I have to start a new set and finish by Monday. Not complaining. Usually after Thanksgiving my business is dead until about February. By mid January I'm usually fighting buzzards off of road kill to pick the scraps. So far this year, especially after the election, things are looking up. #feelingblessed. 


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, blood, Moon, EE, and Amigo this frigid Mornin.


Mernin Jeffbro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Maw n law just took the yapper out for a walk... Here's hoping for hypothermia


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope....... Have one more rendering to do on this project, then I have to start a new set and finish by Monday. Not complaining. Usually after Thanksgiving my business is dead until about February. By mid January I'm usually fighting buzzards off of road kill to pick the scraps. So far this year, especially after the election, things are looking up. #feelingblessed.
> 
> Mernin Jeffbro.



Amigo, is everything you're doing on computer, just curious ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law just took the yapper out for a walk... Here's hoping for hypothermia



Why you want the poor little doggy to freeze to def?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Amigo, is everything you're doing on computer, just curious ?



Yep, just got a new laptop and the new desktop should be in Monday. Then it'll be a new subscription to AutoCad LT 2017. Really want to work in Vectorworks Landmark, but gotta save mucho pennies to jump into that BIM software. 

It would be a dream though, having all of the tools, from 2d to cinema grade 3d movie renderings all in one package. 

Using a cheap 3D Architect software now to do terrain modeling and 3D rendering for presentations. Man does it eat up some time too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, just got a new laptop and the new desktop should be in Monday. Then it'll be a new subscription to AutoCad LT 2017. Really want to work in Vectorworks Landmark, but gotta save mucho pennies to jump into that BIM software.
> 
> It would be a dream though, having all of the tools, from 2d to cinema grade 3d movie renderings all in one package.
> 
> Using a cheap 3D Architect software now to do terrain modeling and 3D rendering for presentations. Man does it eat up some time too.



It would take me forever I've fallen so far behind on computer tech. The last one I did was by hand.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> It would take me forever I've fallen so far behind on computer tech. The last one I did was by hand.



I would pull my last two hairs out if I had to go back to hand drawing. Especially when it comes to making changes to a drawing, that is where time is saved and money is made.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Morning chief, Moon, EE , MC, Gobblin, BOG

Thanks for the coffee G
Good luck in the woods EE & Moon

Chief, would you mind throwing another log on the far


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you want the poor little doggy to freeze to def?



I was thinking more of a combo package


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I would pull my last two hairs out if I had to go back to hand drawing. Especially when it comes to making changes to a drawing, that is where time is saved and money is made.



I can't believe the time I used to spend on one to scale at that.  



cramer said:


> Morning chief, Moon, EE , MC, Gobblin, BOG
> 
> Thanks for the coffee G
> Good luck in the woods EE & Moon
> ...




Mornin Cramer, I'm thinkin 4 or 5.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Good morning Cramer. Thanks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Miguel has hair? Who would've thunk it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Moon, you stayin warm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Miguel has hair? Who would've thunk it!



It used to be black too.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

*Worth every penny!*

Thermometer on the porch at the camp hose had 22 degrees this morning! Not where I'm sitting.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

*Waiting game.*

Good place to see the sun come up.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Good view Moon - it's amazing how fast they can cross that space

Good little buddy you got hunting with you too


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> he used to be black too.


Wow.... How'd that happen?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Miguel has hair? Who would've thunk it!


Hairs, plural, as in two. 


Jeff C. said:


> It used to be black too.


Nope, I was a toe head as a child.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

One more time - thanks for the coffee G
I really compliments the scrambled eggs, sausage with gravy and biscuits 



I hope Moon doesn't see this and get down, but I bet he fixed up a heck of a spread before they got in the woods


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

One more time - thanks for the coffee G
I really compliments the scrambled eggs, sausage with gravy and biscuits 



I hope Moon doesn't see this and get down, but I bet he fixed up a heck of a spread before they got in the woods


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

you can say that again


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Seen anthing yet MP?
My freezer is full or I'd be out there2
I wasn't going to go by myself and freeze to deaf just to kill a yote
Yote would end up eating a cramersicle


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

*My buddy multi tasks.*

Got me a steak bisket warming Cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Nothing yet Cramer. I'm sitting on go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got me a steak bisket warming Cramer.



Now you making me hungry again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Alright boys.... Cut my shirt tail! I missed a buck this morning! Had some nice head gear too! I have know idea how or why I missed but I did.... Scope is probably off!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Dang Bloodbro! It happens, how long of a shot? I would check it before going back for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Bloodbro! It happens, how long of a shot? I would check it before going back for sure.



Close... Maybe 75yards.. I couldn't believe it! When I lowered the rifle I really expected him to be on the ground!


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Arghh ! No sign that you hit have hit him?


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

I hit one in the  windpipe  once, and if I didn't  see him run by after  the  shot I would have never  found  him


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Scope  was way off that day


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

You still  out there mp?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Yep still with em Cramer. Probably gonna head back to camp shortly. Been dead in my little spot this am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Alright boys.... Cut my shirt tail! I missed a buck this morning! Had some nice head gear too! I have know idea how or why I missed but I did.... Scope is probably off!



Hate to hear blood, but what I hate worse is when I find blood, but do not recover animal. 

So, on the bright side I prefer your scenario.



Moonpie1 said:


> Yep still with em Cramer. Probably gonna head back to camp shortly. Been dead in my little spot this am.




Moon, you hung in there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Got me some veggie soup simmering on the stove!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hate to hear blood, but what I hate worse is when I find blood, but do not recover animal.
> 
> So, on the bright side I prefer your scenario.
> 
> ...



True! I have narrowed it down to either there was a blank in my gun or the scope is way off... No way did I make a error!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2016)

Number 3.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Number 3.



Congratulations sir! I scared one half to death this morning!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Number 3.



I see some more cravings being flung in the cafe, congrats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

seben in a row starting tonight..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> seben in a row starting tonight..



I will be back with ya tomorrow night... Be safe Mil


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I will be back with ya tomorrow night... Be safe Mil





Enjoy your time off bro !!



Big ole nice nanny Nic !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2016)

Saturday afternoon Youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

Hiya B0$$ !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Good eating right there Nic! Good deal! Back at em this afternoon. Evening Quacbro, Blood, Bo$$ and Jeff. Cooked up a ness of hot wangs and fries for lunch. Fried some quail and got them getting happy in the slow cooker swimming in gravy for tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

Couldn't tell you the last time I had quail.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2016)

Made some vegetable soup wif deer burger... It's better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 10, 2016)

Man that looks sho nuff good Bloodbro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2016)

Nic has the front end of what blood cooked.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Looks  so good blood , we're  having the same. 
I can't  wait  to  see  moon's vittles


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good eating right there Nic! Good deal! Back at em this afternoon. Evening Quacbro, Blood, Bo$$ and Jeff. Cooked up a ness of hot wangs and fries for lunch. Fried some quail and got them getting happy in the slow cooker swimming in gravy for tonight.



Been a while I since I've had any Quail too, that should be some good Moon.



blood on the ground said:


> Made some vegetable soup wif deer burger... It's better than a poke in the eye!



Bout ready for a big ol pot of that too.

Evening all.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Number 3.



Don't  take this personal  and all  Nic, but the  game warden just called and wants me to confiscate that rifle.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

I'm  gonna go in the morning  with my son, hope I can catch one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

Ya'll enjoy your weekend !!  Time for me to get'r done !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll enjoy your weekend !!  Time for me to get'r done !!



Thanks Quackbro, have a good one Hoss.


----------



## cramer (Dec 10, 2016)

G ' nite abe, I mean quack


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2016)

Breaking out the long pants tonight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey!



Backatchall sir, tell that sweet gal of yours Hey for me tu tu.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Breaking out the long pants tonight !!



Might need'em tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Breaking out the long pants tonight !!



wonder if Quack or his counterpart won the shorts contest this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 10, 2016)

Nobody home....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

I was home and watch sports on TV

morning all you drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin.

I was gone all day yesterday and didn't get home to after dark last night.  I didn't accomplish anything except freezing my hiney off yesterday morning big time.  I have been hunting before and sitting in a deer stand at 18° and thought that it was cold BUT yesterday morning, it was 20° degrees and I really froze even though I was wearing two layers of pants, heavy chamois shirt along with heavy wool sweater and heavy insulated camo jacket  with hood and I wore heavy wool socks and insulated boots BUT my feet also froze and I finally got down and walked about 1/2 mile back to another spot on the ground against a tree that did have some sunshine on it by then.  I couldn't feel my toes during that walk and after 10-15 minutes of sitting, I had 3 does walk right by me as they were walking "with the wind" which surprised me.

Earlier in my initial stand, I had seen one doe feeding around for about 10 minutes before it abruptly grew wings and took off like a plane.  It was about 100 yards from me and upwind so I knew that something had to spook it. It actually ran by me at about 35-40 yards running with the wind.  Well it was a huge coyote that came rushing in BUT I was not able to get a shot on it unfortunately.

So, no deer (or coyote) were harmed yesterday in my hunting endeavor.   

Fixing to go back up to the country in a few minutes and try it all over again.  However, I probably need about a half-gallon themos filled with your coffee Gobblin just to keep me awake and warmer than yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2016)

When I got home, I watched the second half of Thomson getting the brake-shoes beat off of them and it seemed like nothing went right for them.  I had heard that Cartersville had a really good team BUT Thomson forgot to even show up and play it seemed.  It looked more like a PRO team playing a kindergarten team that couldn't hold onto the ball.  That has never been Thomson's style of play for the past 45-50 years or so.  I was really disappointed for them.

Well it is so quiet and lonely in here that you can hear a pin drop.  I surely hope that Quack wore his "Big-Boy" pants last night !!!!!  Otherwise, he might be posting in a tender voice today.  

Catch you all later.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good morning Gobble and EE. Caught me a doe yesterday afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

Morning boys


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Mornin, gobblein, EE, Moon, blood. 

Good job on catchin one Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wonder if Quack or his counterpart won the shorts contest this year.



I did !!!  I relieved him last night and he was wearing long pants !!!  Not a word was said . .




Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Gobble and EE. Caught me a doe yesterday afternoon.



Attaboy Moonbro !!! 





blood on the ground said:


> Morning boys





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, gobblein, EE, Moon, blood.
> 
> Good job on catchin one Moon.




Moanin guys, hada goot night, 6 mo to go !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Whoopsy . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Moanin Quackbro, day 6 will be here for you know it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

This one is bout done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm going to do a mid day hunt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This one is bout done.





Start a new one bro, I started the last tu,to,two,too...


Gotta crash..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to do a mid day hunt



Good idea blood, I've seen plenty of deer on mid day hunts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Start a new one bro, I started the last tu,to,two,too...
> 
> 
> Gotta crash..



Will do....sleep well brotha.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

Started a new one....need to close this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

This Driveler is bout dead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> This Driveler is bout dead.



Start a newan in honor of .... Moonbro's avatar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Start a newan in honor of .... Moonbro's avatar!



New one is already up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2016)

Last post. 
Now GIT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last post.
> Now GIT!



U win.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> U win.





No she didn't .  .


----------

